# Eleaf Lemo RTA



## free3dom (12/11/14)

Finally got my hands on a Eleaf Lemo RTA (courtesy of eCiggies) after about a month of wanting it (which feels like a year in "vape gear desire" time) 

So I will post a lot of pictures and describe my initial thoughts of this most awesome tank (as promised @Andre and @VandaL).

Spoiler: I absolutely love it! I have finally found my favourite atomizer (for this week anyways) 

I will do this in two posts, just to make it more managable - my thoughts on the device will be at the end of the second post.

Without further delay, a look at what comes in the box (very impressive indeed)



And here she is in all here glory...



Disassembled (because what kind of vaper doesn't immediately take appart a new gadget)




It comes with a coil installed - even though IMHO it sucks, it's still nice that they did it...with some mystery cotton wick - which I promptly disposed of 



Bottom view with the cap removed - this is where you adjust airflow (little ring around the screw in the center) and also where you fill it (the phillips head screw) - more on these later



For the sake of interest, the included coil had a resistance of 1.1 Ohm



First I just wicked the included coil with some of my own organic cotton, and...



..well to be honest it was not great.

Luckily this was easily remedied by building my own (proper) coil 

To be continued...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (12/11/14)

Building a coil for this should be instantly familiar for anyone who's ever built a Kayfun/Russian...except that the deck is (IMHO) noticably easier to work on. I had no problems, except that I was in a hurry and didn't clean it properly from my earlier "test run" and so it was very slippery - silly mistake, but easily remedied with some tissue 

I did a very simple single nano coil build as follows:

28G Kanthal
9/10 wraps @ 2mm ID
1.5Ohm

Pictures (because it DID happen )

The coil (just wrapped)



Some comparison shots with the included coil




Mounting (Kayfun deja-vu)




I lifted the coil fairly high for that nice TH 



Resistance checking (1.5 Ohm)



Wicking (again this is pure Kayfun)







Tuck the ends inside and prime the wick





And now build up the "tower" (notice how similar this is to the mPT3)






At this point the tank is complete... without a drip tip

Now to fill her up (remove the bottom cap and the fill screw)



Here I just want to add that, included in the package, is (two) silicone rings than can be used instead of the fill screw (for when you are out and about and don't want to carry a tool with you) - this way the device works *completely* toolless, very cool




Fill the tank - I used a needle tip bottle and got zero leaking while filling and no leaking from the screw either. 



While you're at the bottom with the cap unscrewed, here you also adjust the airflow (notice the little notch in the silver ring around the center screw). The arrows indicate the direction to turn it to open/close the airflow). The ring is very loose but it takes several revolutions from fully open to full closed so slight movement shouldn't be an issue).



And here she is, all filled up and ready to vape



Paired with the iStick





And finally, a comparison with the Kayfun 3.1 clone. They are almost exactly the same size, but the Lemo is slightly larger in diameter. Weight wise, the Lemo is very noticably lighter than the Kayfun.




And just to highlight the airflow difference, here is the Lemo (right) and Kayfun (left, with default drip tip). Even though you can replace the drip tip on the Kayfun, the Lemo definitely has better airflow.



Now that I've been vaping on it exclusively for a couple of hours I can honestly say, this is the best vape I've personally had so far. The airflow is superb, and even though I am (was) mostly a mouth-to-lung vaper, I find myself taking wonderful lung hits almost exclusively on this.

Vapor production is crazy - even with my modest little 1.5Ohm coil. I've had zero dry hits and I've taken it up to 18W on the iStick (although I prefer it at around 14W).

Flavour is also quite fantastic (even compared to the Kayfun, on which I get lovely flavour). One thing I like about this RTA (which some reviewers have called a "negative") is the long chimney which tends to cool down the vape somewhat - I prefer the cooler vape.

Looking at the pictures you might also notice (or not) the quality of the build. Everything feels perfect and solid (threading is also perfect). Maintenance on this is going to be a pleasure since everything comes apart - this really reminds me alot of the mPT3.

And the fact that this has a glass tank is the main reason I've been looking to get one. I prefer a seethrough tank and the fact that some liquids crack plastic tanks has always had me hesitant to just drop something in the Kayfun. With this that worry is completly gone 

So in summary:

Pros:
Exceptional build quality (looks very nice)
Large tank capacity
Glass tank
Excelent airflow (and vapor production)
Very good flavour
Easy (and familiar) to build on
It's very very light (compared to the Kayfun)
Can be made completely tool-less (using the provided silicone plugs)
Great packaging
Does not leak (so far)
It's not a clone

Cons:
Filling requires a syringe or needle tip bottle (there's no top filling method)
Airflow control inside (but I personally don't change it frequently)

All in all, I'd give this a solid 9/10 (and if you consider the price it really is almost a 10/10) 

This device (just like the iStick) definitely lives up to the hype, and I hope this gives others a decent idea of what to expect. I will definitely look into getting the "Drop" (smaller) version as well.

Vape on

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

I hope you properly washed the Lemo first to get rid of machine oil and leftover pubes etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/11/14)

lol... "Favourite atomizer... For this week."

And that exactly how it goes.

It looks like a well build device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/11/14)

that coils actually tank optimised, the spaces, help it wick better, and increase vapor production. its called a modified microcoil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/11/14)

Good going @freedom and lovely pics!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (12/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> that coils actually tank optimised, the spaces, help it wick better, and increase vapor production. its called a modified microcoil



It's not the way the wick is built, it's the wire used I think...it takes forever to heat up. At 20W it takes about 2-3 seconds to start glowing. Maybe at higher power it would have worked better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/11/14)

johan said:


> I hope you properly washed the Lemo first to get rid of machine oil and leftover pubes etc.



I didn't notice any pubes (I did hear some sizzling, though ) - but I did give it a quick bath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/11/14)

oh, i see, that does indeed suck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/11/14)

nice review man, been wanting to add one of these to my collection for a while now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

First class review and pictures. Thank you. Must say the coil and wick it came installed with is about 1000 % better than the stuff one gets from Fasttech.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

Andre said:


> First class review and pictures. Thank you. Must say the coil and wick it came installed with is about 1000 % better than the stuff one gets from Fasttech.



Never got a Fasttech coiled device, but I'm sure they're terrible 

Authentic does go a long way it seems. They actually care about their brand and have reason to impress people, hence that little bit extra - even though I think *most* people who buy these will immediately throw their own coil on there, it does give you that sense that they're not just trying to maximize profit at your expense.

Too many authentic devices are priced out of range for most people and it's really good to see some of the bigger manufacturers getting in on rebuildables (well Eleaf and Kanger so far). The future is looking very bright for vapers


----------



## TylerD (13/11/14)

Awesome review @free3dom ! Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (13/11/14)

Great review. Now I "need" one even more 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Building a coil for this should be instantly familiar for anyone who's ever built a Kayfun/Russian...except that the deck is (IMHO) noticably easier to work on. I had no problems, except that I was in a hurry and didn't clean it properly from my earlier "test run" and so it was very slippery - silly mistake, but easily remedied with some tissue
> 
> I did a very simple single nano coil build as follows:
> 
> ...



Outstanding review @free3dom !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/11/14)

Thanks for the awesome review man. Definitely sounds like a Kayfun contender and since I am a big kayfun/russian fanboy, I thinks me will be needing to get one of these puppies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/14)

Yes really great review there @free3dom!

Answered any questions I may have had and definitely sold me on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

Now we need your review on the Lemo Drop, @free3dom! You say here it has improved flavour with a smaller tank.


----------



## Tank (13/11/14)

I dropped my hana mod with the lemo RTA last week and it landed square in the mouth tip of the lemo and didnt even get a scratch on it. I won mine at the last vape meet and i havent used my kayfun since. It is by far the best RTA on the market in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

Andre said:


> Now we need your review on the Lemo Drop, @free3dom! You say here it has improved flavour with a smaller tank.



In regards to the flavour, it's only what I've heard...I will definitely look into getting one and adding a comparison review 

Initially I thought that it might be nice to have the smaller tank as part of the normal Lemo, but the size on it is great - I'm used to the Kayfun anyways and the fact that the lemo is similar in size but lighter really works for me.

I think that having a smaller one as a separate device is definitely a better idea, and I will try and get my hands on one ASAP

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

Tank said:


> I dropped my hana mod with the lemo RTA last week and it landed square in the mouth tip of the lemo and didnt even get a scratch on it. I won mine at the last vape meet and i havent used my kayfun since. It is by far the best RTA on the market in my opinion.



That must have been a very anxious moment while it was falling (slow motion) through the air 

I'm very happy for you that it didn't get damaged - the sadness would have been unbareable 

And I agree, all things considered (esp price vs quality vs vape) it's defininitely the best RTA available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (13/11/14)

free3dom said:


> In regards to the flavour, it's only what I've heard...I will definitely look into getting one and adding a comparison review
> 
> Initially I thought that it might be nice to have the smaller tank as part of the normal Lemo, but the size on it is great - I'm used to the Kayfun anyways and the fact that the lemo is similar in size but lighter really works for me.
> 
> I think that having a smaller one as a separate device is definitely a better idea, and I will try and get my hands on one ASAP


Is the Lemo and Lemo Drop the same diameter? Would be a nice fit on the iStick if the Drop had a slightly smaller diameter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Is the Lemo and Lemo Drop the same diameter? Would be a nice fit on the iStick if the Drop had a slightly smaller diameter



From what I gather, yes they are the same diameter - basically they took the Lemo and shortened the chimney (some reviewers didn't like the tall chimney) and shrunk down the tank to fit the new size chimney. Other than that it is exactly the same device.

I do think that it would be a better fit for the iStick with the slightly reduced height. That said, the standard is so light that, unlike the Kayfun, it is much less top heavy on the iStick (which is actually quite stable even with the Kayfun on top).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (13/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Finally got my hands on a Eleaf Lemo RTA (courtesy of eCiggies) after about a month of wanting it (which feels like a year in "vape gear desire" time)
> 
> So I will post a lot of pictures and describe my initial thoughts of this most awesome tank (as promised @Andre and @VandaL).
> 
> ...


Love the perfect spacing on that coil of yours!!


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Love the perfect spacing on that coil of yours!!



I wish 

That's actually the coil that came installed. Definitely looks machine made, as the spacings are just too perfect


----------



## eviltoy (13/11/14)

npw where do we get them


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

eviltoy said:


> npw where do we get them



I got mine at eCiggies, but they've sold out unfortunately...they are getting more stock soon though.

Vape Club also has some incoming - but their's is the "Lemo Drop" version which has a smaller tank.

Best bet would be to monitor the forum or PM @JakesSA (Vape Club) or @Silverbear (eCiggies) to find out specifics.


----------



## TylerD (14/11/14)

I see the shop in Melrose arch sells them for R.1000 ! Same guys that took the Istick price down from R.1200 to R.800. You get free delivery and some KY with your order I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

TylerD said:


> I see the shop in Melrose arch sells them for R.1000 !



Oh wow, so you get one for the price of two! Hurry!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

It's been long overdue

I got the Lemo working finally.

I tried the initial build out the box but it was terrible despite the coil looking so pretty and the cotton being so nicely packed in.

2 sunlight washes later and standing for a while to dry I finally got round to coiling this famous RTA

*Bottom line initial impression - I don't like the taste. I probably need more experimentation. *

Just a bit of background. I wanted this tank as an easy grab n vape solution at my desk for a lowish power on one of my mentholated fruity juices instead of my Evod1 which I have to refill too often.

Initial build:
28g Vapowire
7 wraps
1.5mm iD
Came out at 1.1 ohms




I wicked with organic cotton. Did it according to RipTripper. Snipped at about chimney height then tucked in and lubed it nicely.

Using the Smok M50




The mighty evod1/MVP lurks in the background

Juice in both is identical. Vapour Mountain Strawberry 18mg with added VM Menthol Concentrate drops.

The taste is bleh. I'm not getting a nice crisp taste like on the Evod1. Not getting that cold menthol blast nearly like in the Evod1. Maybe it's the cotton in the Lemo vs the silica wick in the Evod1.

15 Watts seems to be the best setting for this setup. The least bleh. 10 watts is too low. 20 watts is ok but I start getting some afterburner. And at 30 Watts it's a bit of a burnt taste.

Unless my wicking is really bad I am thinking my Lemo experience is probably just going to be an interesting experience and not what I had hoped for.

By the way, the Lemo is dumb in many ways. Airflow control that changes by itself. Not easy to trap the coil on the screws. Fill port that needs a syringe or a thin tip bottle. And of course, trying to empty the tank if I want to rewick. What a pain compared to my usual REO setups.

I don't doubt that the Lemo could be set up better than I have it but at this point I can say despite me trying hard and being careful, the vape is not as good as my Evod1 and nowhere near my REO/RM2.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> It's been long overdue
> 
> I got the Lemo working finally.
> 
> ...



Maybe try a 2mm ID or larger?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> It's been long overdue
> 
> I got the Lemo working finally.
> 
> ...



That's terrible news 

I honestly can't see anything wrong in the description of your build, and it really should have turned out at least on par with the EVOD1, but actually 10x better in my experience. Almost this exact setup is my favourite for Strawberry Snap (which is similar to the juice you have in there, just maybe a little less mentholy) - I have not been able to beat the taste of it in the Lemo with a 1.0 to 1.3 Ohm coil and cotton wicking @ 14-18W. For this I set the airflow fairly closed off (not all the way, just about 3 full turns from closed).

In fact, I just rebuilt mine today - from the 0.5 para coil I had in there for a week or so, back to my trusty 1.1 Ohm 2.0mm 28G 7Wrap coil. And the result was an immediate success for me - flavour is off the charts with the Nilla Custard I just popped in.

I just don't know what to advise, as with this build of yours everything should be great in my experience 

As @Riddle said, maybe try a 2.0 ID build and see if that improves it


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> It's been long overdue
> 
> I got the Lemo working finally.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions. Yeah, I also tried a few RTAs, but always too much trouble compared to bf even if the taste is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

Thanks guys for the feedback - 

I will give it another try or two and see what happens.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/15)

I have had this discussion a few times and despite trying a billion other setups the bottom line is that nothing and simply nothing can beat the taste and vape of a REO with a Cyclone with a 1,5mm micro coil with Tropical Ice in it...

While the Sub Tank has potential for the lung hitters I can't get near the taste of the Cyclone... not even close!

I think I may be at the end of the road of testing both hardware and juices...

I still remember @Andre telling me a long time ago to stop buying everything that moves and get a REO... he was right.

Next purchases are the new REO with the new 510 connection and the new Woodvil and the new REOsin (Resin REO)!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

What is the big deal with the Reo? Its just a dripper, without the need to drip, right? in terms of the vape quality, I mean.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dr Evil (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> What is the big deal with the Reo? Its just a dripper, without the need to drip, right? in terms of the vape quality, I mean.



For me, that was it. You get all the flavour of dripping without the inconvenience of dripping. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

Ok, I rewicked with Rayon
My organic cotton wick looked a bit measly when I opened it up but it was all juiced up

I put in slightly more wick than I did before

First half hour it was much better!
Flavour better
I opened the AFC to fully open so I can do lung hits (not as open as the Atlantis but still okay)
Seemed a lot better. Not wow, but much better and I actually quite enjoyed it

Then I put the mod down for a bit and about half an hour later i picked it up and took a puff, it first growled a bit at me and then a puff or two later I got a bit of a dry hit.

I put it down again. Then tried again later. Ok - a bit of growling - then a seriously bad dry hit.
I am on 15 Watts

The vape quality is deteriorating so I suspect there is something wrong with the wick. Or maybe my AFC wide open is not feeding enough juice. Damn, I wish I could rewick but its such a pain to open it up again.

I really cant figure out whats wrong because I watched Rip Tripper again and studied his wicking very carefully.

Sorry guys, but this is starting to remind me of my not so fun Kayfun days. Maybe RTAs and me are just not well suited 

I will try again when I gey a chance with another coil and wick and see if its better but right now i am quite sad I cant get this friggin thing to do what I want. I dont mind the dry hits (i assume that can be fixed) but even when it was working fine the first half hour it wasnt that great to my taste.

I vape this strawberry menthol juice on two other devices and have been doing so for some time:
- Atlantis wide open with the same juice on the CF mod is just plain sailing straight out the box. Superb lung hitting. Nice crisp flavour and massive airflow with massive clouds. Last part of the inhale is epic with the menthol. Ok, this is 30 Watts or thereabouts so perhaps not a fair comparison. But heck, it works like a dream.
- Evod1 for mouth to lung only at 7.5 Watts has never let me down in many months. Flavour is crisp, granted not as much vapour but the tight draw pulls lots of flavour and the menthol kicks nicely. Ask @Yiannaki 

But this Lemo is just not performing yet. Flavour still seems off - at least from what I know. And its not nearly as crisp so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

@Silver it sounds to me, more like a Kayfun V4 clone would be better suited? because you can tweak your build and wick on that without having to drain the tank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> What is the big deal with the Reo? Its just a dripper, without the need to drip, right? in terms of the vape quality, I mean.



What @eviltoy said
Plus I will add that for mouth to lung, the RM2 is a classic flavour and throat hit producer


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> What is the big deal with the Reo? Its just a dripper, without the need to drip, right? in terms of the vape quality, I mean.


Well, the Reo is just the bottom feeding device actually, which gives you the ease and the convenience and the ruggedness. The bottom fed dripper on top is, as you rightly point out, is what makes the vape. And yes, dripper quality vape, with one slight difference: must less wicking required and much less juice in the juice well. You squonk, the wick is saturated, the extra juice is sucked back into the bottle, you vape. So, fresh juice on the wick all the time.
Of course, not everybody's cup of tea, which is perfectly human. Some prefer cleoromizers, some prefer RTAs, some RDAs, some bottom fed RDAs on Reos.....whatever works best for your personal taste and circumstances.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver it sounds to me, more like a Kayfun V4 clone would be better suited? because you can tweak your build and wick on that without having to drain the tank.



Thanks @n0ugh7_zw - I appreciate the suggestion

All i want is a tank with a bigger capacity than the Evod1 (which only has 1.5ml) that I can vape my fruity menthol juices in while I am at the computer. Nothing hectic just clean crisp flavour that will last a while. 

Looks like I am just going to have to resort to a few Evod tanks loaded and ready 

The reason for my need is twofold. Firstly, I have found my Reo/RM2 is excellent for the tobacco juices and the richer complex juices but it doesnt produce the taste i like for the simple fruity ones. Thats just me though. And second, when I am at the computer i sometimes just want a grab n vape solution for mindess vaping without the need for squonking and that doesnt knock me out throat hit wise


----------



## Raslin (10/1/15)

An Evod beating the lemo, their seems to be hope for me yet, @Silver. Seems you need to do a tutorial on building then Mighty Evod. 
Why do we spend all our hard earned cash on expensive tanks when we can use a simple basic evod with the same results or better.

How about it @Silver


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

I'm still Lemoless, hope to have one soon. I'm going for the Lemo Drop, it's geared more toward flavour. I don't mind the smaller tank as I rarely vape more than about 2ml of a juice before switching flavours. This is one tank I'm really itching to try, this and the SubTank, because it looks so darn cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

Raslin said:


> An Evod beating the lemo, their seems to be hope for me yet, @Silver. Seems you need to do a tutorial on building then Mighty Evod.
> Why do we spend all our hard earned cash on expensive tanks when we can use a simple basic evod with the same results or better.
> 
> How about it @Silver



Lol @Raslin

I used to build coils for the Evod. In fact, @BhavZ and i spent many long phone calls this time last year debating the merits of grommets and how to wick it. Lol, those were great times.

But i am now using the Evod with stock 1.8 ohm Kanger coils. And i have found that for the mentholated simple fruity juices it just produces such marvellous flavour. Could be the plastic, could be the shape of the driptip or the tight draw. And very possibly the silica wick that is doing it for me in the stock coils.

I am not suggesting that the Evod is better than the Lemo. Just for this juice and for my taste and application. (Mindless vaping)

I was hoping to tune the Lemo into a larger capacity Evod. But i guess that is not going to be easy.


----------



## Arctus (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> It's been long overdue
> 
> I got the Lemo working finally.
> 
> ...



@Silver thanks for your impressions, always interesting to read.

Interestingly I had quite the opposite experience with the lemo drop.

As you may recall, I was very enamored of the atlantis originally, but since I got my lemo drop I have barely touched the atlantis, besides side by side comparisons using the same ohmage coil and the same juice.

I found that while the atlantis has "bigger air", which I loved, the lemo has far better flavour.
The atlantis appears "harsh" by comparison now.

My favorite configuration so far on the lemo, is 5 spaced wraps of 28 gauge around 2.5mm, with a fat rayon wick and airflow turned wide open. (works out to between 1 and 1.1 ohm) 

Give this configuration a try if you play with the lemo again, it may give you a more satisfactory vape.
Just remember if you do wick with rayon to use more wick than you normally would have done with cotton. Cotton expands when you add juice to it, rayon contracts, so you need at least 30 - 50% more than a cotton wick. 

Some of the cons you mention are definitely valid, however re. the airflow control, if you are OK with the airflow wide open, take a pair of tweezers and turn it open to it's fullest, hard, I found this lodges the ring open. (only valid if you are happy with the airflow wide open.) 
When trapping the wire under the screws, make sure that you wind the wire around the screws in the same direction as the screw tightens, (clockwise) as this "pulls" the wire in and holds it as you tighten. If you wind the wire the opposite way around the screw, it tries to push the wire out from under the screw as you tighten.

Tiny fill port and having to empty out juice to rewick/rebuild are valid, altough even the kayfun only solves this in version 4. (which I cant wait for)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Raslin
> 
> I used to build coils for the Evod. In fact, @BhavZ and i spent many long phone calls this time last year debating the merits of grommets and how to wick it. Lol, those were great times.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, have you tried a tighter (more restrictive) drip tip? Ones with a smaller diameter tend to improve flavour slightly


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

Lol, after writing all these posts I just picked up the Lemo

Turned it down to 12.5 Watts and vaped about 10 puffs (not in a row)

No more dry hits

Strange


----------



## VapeSnow (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, after writing all these posts I just picked up the Lemo
> 
> Turned it down to 12.5 Watts and vaped about 10 puffs (not in a row)
> 
> ...


I vape my lemo on 60watts with no dry hits. Its all about the coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (10/1/15)

@Silver, wow don't say that out loud, you will kill the RNA and tank business... Stock coils really, I would never of guessed that's what you were using.

I am using those in my mPt3's and have the refilling every 5 minutes problem too. Good luck with the lemo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, after writing all these posts I just picked up the Lemo
> 
> Turned it down to 12.5 Watts and vaped about 10 puffs (not in a row)
> 
> ...


To me it sounds like you have too much wick in there, either blocking the juice channels or starving the coil. If the wick is too tight going through the coil then all the fibers are compressed and juice can't flow through. You can check this if you open it up and remove the wick, if it's burnt under the coil then it a good bet that it was too tight. This is why 1.5mm ID doesn't work for me, especially with rayon, I find that 2 or 2.5mm works best.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

Arctus said:


> @Silver thanks for your impressions, always interesting to read.
> 
> Interestingly I had quite the opposite experience with the lemo drop.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much @Arctus - i really appreciated that advice!
I will remember that 5 wrap spaced coil and to use more Rayon. I did use quite a bit in this build. It was quite a bit tighter than i normally use for cotton. But maybe i will try more. I am not very experienced in Rayon so i appreciate the tip. 

And thanks for the AFC tip. I am still not sure what airflow i will decide on. Whether i will do direct lung hits as i am doing now or whether I will prefer a mouth to lung tighter setting for this. My vaping style is now in the middle. I used to only do mouth to lung but my vaping mates are slowly trying to convert me to lung hits. And the Atlantis has opened my eyes quite a bit to lung hitting. Literally 

On the issue of flavour of the Atlantis. Its different to mouth to lung. So far I have only used mentholated simple fruits in the Atlantis and i love it wide open. I get a lovely menthol crisp "burn" near the end of a long lung hit. 

But what I have already noticed is that on the Lemo you only draw in to the lung quite lightly. But on the Atlantis you can pull in very hard in comparison. 

All very interesting


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Just a thought, have you tried a tighter (more restrictive) drip tip? Ones with a smaller diameter tend to improve flavour slightly



Thanks @BumbleBee 

You know what, its probably not fair for me to make folk think the Lemo doesnt have enough flavour. Its just that its different. Different to the Evod, different to the Atlantis. The flavour is there definitely, but it has an "offish" taste. Not as crisp as i like. Almost as if the menthol is not coming through as strong as Id like. But its not just that. Its like a hollowish tank taste that is not too pleasing for me. Could be that the tank needs to be used and cleaned more. I did clean it properly though. 

At this point I just think its probably the difference in taste that one gets from using a different wicking material and a different device. And probably just a personal thing. 

But i would like to get the Lemo to its best possible performance for my taste before I retire it.


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> To me it sounds like you have too much wick in there, either blocking the juice channels or starving the coil. If the wick is too tight going through the coil then all the fibers are compressed and juice can't flow through. You can check this if you open it up and remove the wick, if it's burnt under the coil then it a good bet that it was too tight. This is why 1.5mm ID doesn't work for me, especially with rayon, I find that 2 or 2.5mm works best.



Thanks @BumbleBee - i hear you. 
at the moment its 1.8mm. I will try 2 mm next. Seems to be the diameter most happy Lemo vapers use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

PS - i know its a bit off topic here, but let me rather put it here in case i forget

I know some users of the Smok M50 were complanining that it reads the coil resistance differently to what it is

But for the record, my M50 is reading 1.1 ohms and my trusty ohm reader was reading 1.15 ohms. 

So doesnt seem far out for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I vape my lemo on 60watts with no dry hits. Its all about the coil.



Thanks @VapeSnow 

Care to share the secret of the best type of coil for the Lemo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @VapeSnow
> 
> Care to share the secret of the best type of coil for the Lemo?


@Silver 2.4mm coil works the best for me. It can be twisted or normale 

TWISTED







SINGLE 






Both coils i can chain vape like crazy. Never dry hit and flavor flavor!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/1/15)

60watts the vapor is very hot, but still no dry hit. My sweet spot is at 36watts.


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

Ok thanks @VapeSnow 
Impressive coil schematic

So 26g, 10 wraps, 2.4mm id

What wicking material and how do you wick it? 
Do you also put the chimney on, then cut the wicks then tuck them in after, then lube it ?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

I dunno, granted this is very different, but my experiences of using the Big dripper, put me right off of sqwonking, dripping really doesn't bother me, leaking does  so in my own vape journey i need to find better less leaky atomisers


----------



## VapeSnow (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @VapeSnow
> Impressive coil schematic
> 
> So 26g, 10 wraps, 2.4mm id
> ...


Jip 9-10 wraps is 100%. No i cut it so that the wick just just touch the base. Then i fit the chimney and lube it. I use then a small tool to push the wick against the base so far from the hole as possible. Never have a problem with this method. 

Hope this help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I dunno, granted this is very different, but my experiences of using the Big dripper, put me right off of sqwonking, dripping really doesn't bother me, leaking does  so in my own vape journey i need to find better less leaky atomisers


I have three Lemos and not one of them ever leaked on me. NEVER!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I dunno, granted this is very different, but my experiences of using the Big dripper, put me right off of sqwonking, dripping really doesn't bother me, leaking does  so in my own vape journey i need to find better less leaky atomisers


Try the Darang or Omerta - both available at www.vapeclub.co,za. Air channeled to the top of the atty. Actually, the Omerta gives you the choice of both. Check out the pictures and descriptions on their site.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

@VapeSnow, was talking about Reo's not lemos.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Jip 9-10 wraps is 100%. No i cut it so that the wick just just touch the base. Then i fit the chimney and lube it. I use then a small tool to push the wick against the base so far from the hole as possible. Never have a problem with this method.
> 
> Hope this help.


This is exactly how I wick my Kayfun, do dry hits ever..... unless the tank is empty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @VapeSnow, was talking about Reo's not lemos.


Oh sorry my bad


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

all good


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @VapeSnow, was talking about Reo's not lemos.



Now we just need a Remo

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

thanks @Andre vapeclub has such interesting looking gear  lol, i'm going to need to pay excess baggage for my return trip from vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

Now the Lemo is giving me a few dryish hits again. Sigh. Still the same build. I havent changed anything. 

Ok, I think from reading all your helpful posts I can only conclude that my wicking is wrong. 

So i have a question for all the Lemo experts

I think the part I am getting wrong is the final part of the wicking and the tucking in etc

RipTrippers video is not very clear. I cut my wicks about the height of the chimney
Then i tuck them in. On the base, then i lube it up, but then I dont use a tool after lubing up to position the wicks. I think thats what I may be doing wrong

I remember from my Kayfun days that the wick must be on the ridge but must not cover the juice channels. Ie it must be tucked up against the wall

So when you use your tool, @VapeSnow and you say you push it as far from the hole as possible, do you mean you push the wet wicks to the centre? What hole are you referring to? The juice channel hole I assume?

So can someone just run me through what I should do once the wicks are wet and i need to tuck them in. Which way should I prod and push them?

Sorry for such a noob question, you guys probably think I am mad. Lol


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

@free3dom if you say Lemo, with a chines accent, what do you get?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

@Silver, this is only my experience. But Rip talks BS, i tried his kayfun build, and it was shockingly bad, each time i tried it. 

To me, it sounds like you wicking is getting choked somewhere, possibly too tight in the coil? with my kayfun builds i usually have the wick a little looser than in a RDA, and i place my cotton on top of the juice channels


----------



## VapeSnow (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Now the Lemo is giving me a few dryish hits again. Sigh. Still the same build. I havent changed anything.
> 
> Ok, I think from reading all your helpful posts I can only conclude that my wicking is wrong.
> 
> ...


@Silver sorry if i was not clear. U tuck it away from this juice hole against the wall. Your juice holes must be nice and open. 

What i useley do is look in when i tuck it away. You want to see the holes clear from cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> @Silver sorry if i was not clear. U tuck it away from this juice hole against the wall. Your juice holes must be nice and open.
> 
> What i useley do is look in when i tuck it away. You want to see the holes clear from cotton.



Ok thanks, that helps
Much appreciated


----------



## VapeSnow (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks, that helps
> Much appreciated


Glad i could help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @free3dom if you say Lemo, with a chines accent, what do you get?



Bwhahahahaha, I actually said it out loud and then 

So I already have one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

@Silver I don't have an image from the side, but with the Kayfun I used to use that method for wicking...haven't had the need on the Lemo, but it's worth a shot...here is a view from the top







Notice how the bottom part of the wick (right on the deck) is pressed firmly against the side of the posts...this is what you are aiming for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

Something like this @Silver, this is on my Kayfun, should be quite similar to the Lemo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @Silver I don't have an image from the side, but with the Kayfun I used to use that method for wicking...haven't had the need on the Lemo, but it's worth a shot...here is a view from the top
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @free3dom , the pics are very helpful
So basically, once its juiced up and the chimney is screwed in, you press the wicks gently up against the wall toward the centre (ie the posts)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Something like this @Silver, this is on my Kayfun, should be quite similar to the Lemo.
> 
> View attachment 19082



Thanks @BumbleBee , i notice your wick just gets down to the deck, yet Rip Tripper for the Lemo seems like his wicks are much longer and go to the side (like the pic Free3dom posted above)


----------



## Alex (10/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Something like this @Silver, this is on my Kayfun, should be quite similar to the Lemo.
> 
> View attachment 19082


This is how I would do the Lemo if I had one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (10/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Something like this @Silver, this is on my Kayfun, should be quite similar to the Lemo.
> 
> View attachment 19082


I build mine exactly the same. I use 2.4mm ID, parallel 28ga 0.8ohm, wick is ko gen do and wick same method like @BumbleBee my sweet spot is 22 to 25watts, no dry hits ever. I find to bring out the flavour in the Lemo for me I have to sub ohm and I find 0.8/0.9 is perfect.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee , i notice your wick just gets down to the deck, yet Rip Tripper for the Lemo seems like his wicks are much longer and go to the side (like the pic Free3dom posted above)


That's how I wicked with cotton way back in the early Kayfun days, I found that letting the rayon hang straight down off the coil just barely sipping juice off the surface of the deck works much better, I can get unlimited full 10 second puffs at 15w, you'll work up quite a sweat before you get a dry hit. Make sure you're sitting down

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (10/1/15)

Just had a visit from @paulph201 who had me trying out his _Billows RTA_ loaded with Bombies Agent P. I have to say it's the best vape from a tank I've yet experienced, almost like a dripper experience. And the flavour was outstanding, not to mention the fact that my kitchen looked like a sauna. A very impressive tank system it sure is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @Silver I don't have an image from the side, but with the Kayfun I used to use that method for wicking...haven't had the need on the Lemo, but it's worth a shot...here is a view from the top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@free3dom try turning your coil 90 degrees to the posts (so that the open ends of the coil are pointed directly at the juice channels) and let the wick ends just touch the deck. Let me know if you notice a difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DaRoach (10/1/15)

This is how i build my lemo although i only vape at 12W 50/50 but I also noticed with this build that i cant crank up the watts then i get dry hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @free3dom try turning your coil 90 degrees to the posts (so that the open ends of the coil are pointed directly at the juice channels) and let the wick ends just touch the deck. Let me know if you notice a difference.



I actually do it like that..this was one I built in the early days from a tutorial that said it should be angled...so I followed the instructions like a good little vaper. But very soon it was angled like it "should be" - youtube videos be damned 

As for the shorter wicks...yep they have shrunk quite a bit too. Not quite that much, but I use far less than I did initially 

That image was the first one I could find quickly and is from ages ago (in vape time, so about 2-3 months)


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom , the pics are very helpful
> So basically, once its juiced up and the chimney is screwed in, you press the wicks gently up against the wall toward the centre (ie the posts)



Yep, that's how I used to do it with the Kayfun and it worked perfectly. I've done it a few times with the Lemo builds too, but less and less frequently nowadays 

You also only really need to push the bottom part of the wick against the wall (it can still buldge out a bit at the top) - just so that the juice channels are completely open when the chimney is screwed on.


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom , the pics are very helpful
> So basically, once its juiced up and the chimney is screwed in, you press the wicks gently up against the wall toward the centre (ie the posts)



Sheesh...I'm so slow tonight  

Forgot all about this post, in which I actually did it this way on the Lemo _and _photographed it from the side 
Just remember this was with cotton; with Rayon you might have to tweak it a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

I think all of these wicking methods do the job even though they are all slightly different, the fun is figuring out which works best for you and your vaping style. I have very little rayon left so I use it very sparingly, I even rinse it a few times before replacing it with the shortest possible piece. The only really important bit is to make sure that the juice channels are unobstructed by the wick once everything is in place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Sheesh...I'm so slow tonight
> 
> Forgot all about this post, in which I actually did it this way on the Lemo _and _photographed it from the side
> Just remember this was with cotton; with Rayon you might have to tweak it a bit


That's a great post @free3dom 

I found that those long legs always gave me a bit of a burnt taste, almost as if the legs were getting hotter than the coil itself once it was wicked and wet. I've gotten into the habit of wrapping the legs around the screws. Now the screws are starting to get a bit worn and I can't seem to find replacements, that my excuse for replacing the whole Kayfun with a Lemo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> That's a great post @free3dom
> 
> I found that those long legs always gave me a bit of a burnt taste, almost as if the legs were getting hotter than the coil itself once it was wicked and wet. I've gotten into the habit of wrapping the legs around the screws. Now the screws are starting to get a bit worn and I can't seem to find replacements, that my excuse for replacing the whole Kayfun with a Lemo



Now that is a fantastic reason to upgrade - you can almost say you need to upgrade (that's quite a rare reason) 

I used to also tighten the legs under the screws as can be seen in the second post of this thread (which was my first build on the Lemo)...since then I've grown to like putting them in the post holes and haven't had any issues with that (yet). It does make positioning the coil so much easier too...before I tighten the screws I can make the legs longer/shorter as needed while everything remains (mostly) in place 

For the para coil build I did a while ago it was absolutely essential as getting two wires tightened under those screws just drives me a bit  
I did it only once with a dual coil build on the kayfun, and vowed never to repeat that exercise


----------



## Alex (11/1/15)

Once you've setup dual coils on an Aqua RTA, everything else is chicken dinner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Now that is a fantastic reason to upgrade - you can almost say you need to upgrade (that's quite a rare reason)
> 
> I used to also tighten the legs under the screws as can be seen in the second post of this thread (which was my first build on the Lemo)...since then I've grown to like putting them in the post holes and haven't had any issues with that (yet). It does make positioning the coil so much easier too...before I tighten the screws I can make the legs longer/shorter as needed while everything remains (mostly) in place
> 
> ...


I've only ever managed getting a single piece of 28g around those screws, 26g just pops out. Tried a dual coil build once but didn't get close to firing them up before those mangled bits of wire landed up in the bin 

My favorite is still loosely twisted 32g at 0.6ohm, heats up fast and the flavour is insane

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Alex said:


> Once you've setup dual coils on an Aqua RTA, everything else is chicken dinner.



Holy crap...just googled it - looks like an absolute nightmare....but....

Not anymore 

Aqua v1 is so last year

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/1/15)

Alex said:


> Once you've setup dual coils on an Aqua RTA, everything else is chicken dinner.


You've clearly not met the Rose V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've only ever managed getting a single piece of 28g around those screws, 26g just pops out. Tried a dual coil build once but didn't get close to firing them up before those mangled bits of wire landed up in the bin
> 
> My favorite is still loosely twisted 32g at 0.6ohm, heats up fast and the flavour is insane



I was so close to just tossing it so many times but I was going to do it or die trying...I'm still here - and only slighty braindamaged

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I was so close to just tossing it so many times but I was going to do it or die trying...I'm still here - and only slighty braindamaged


I need to try dual coils again, one day, when I'm really really bored, but not with 28g, I don't have the patience to wait for those things to heat up.


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I need to try dual coils again, one day, when I'm really really bored, but not with 28g, I don't have the patience to wait for those things to heat up.



Agreed, I should really have used 30G...anything less than 25W and I can go make a sandwich waiting for those coils to start sizzling 
Plus the 30G would make working with those legs a lot more manageable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Sheesh...I'm so slow tonight
> 
> Forgot all about this post, in which I actually did it this way on the Lemo _and _photographed it from the side
> Just remember this was with cotton; with Rayon you might have to tweak it a bit





BumbleBee said:


> I think all of these wicking methods do the job even though they are all slightly different, the fun is figuring out which works best for you and your vaping style. I have very little rayon left so I use it very sparingly, I even rinse it a few times before replacing it with the shortest possible piece. The only really important bit is to make sure that the juice channels are unobstructed by the wick once everything is in place.



Thanks for the help @free3dom and @BumbleBee
@free3dom , those pics are really good , thanks

By the way, @BumbleBee , although its been a long while since i had to tie coils down to screws on the Kayfun and i did struggle a bit with the Lemo, i did notice the Lemo's screws seem to grip the wire a lot better than my old Kayfun clone. I think the lemo's screws have a wider top part of the screw itself. I may be imagining it, but thats how it seems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Well I have to say a big thank you to all you guys who helped me !

*I am pleased to report that I rewicked and the Lemo is much much better. Far better flavour than before and it's performing very well. *

Here was my old wick:



I redid it with much more Rayon so it was quite tight then I trimmed the tails so it just touched the deck and I lubed it then tucked it up against the wall away from the juice channels







Much much better flavour and vapour. No dry hits so far. AFC still wide open. At 15 Watts it's great. At 17.5 Watts even better and a bit crisper. At 20 Watts it's lovely as well. I am getting that lovely menthol burn.

And it looks like the 18mg may be a tad strong. 

Thanks guys. I am really chuffed.

Sorry for my bad comments before. I was just so frustrated.

Now I can spend time with the Lemo and try a few juices to properly compare the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie (11/1/15)

Nice @Silver, glad you winning.

The Lemo really does seem like an awesome tank, but I'm holding out for the Goblin.
As much as I love dripping, I still think I need a 'tank' for on the go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> Well I have to say a big thank you to all you guys who helped me !
> 
> *I am pleased to report that I rewicked and the Lemo is much much better. Far better flavour than before and it's performing very well. *
> 
> ...



Whew...so glad you got it working 
No worries on the "name calling"...we all do it when things aren't going as planned

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Lol thanks for all your help @free3dom 
From the first puff at the Vape Meet 
Tool me a while - but at least I have it going now

The AFC wide open is not as open as the Atlantis, so I need to take a long slow lung inhale - but I tell you what - after like 5 or 6 seconds, it really gives a nice menthol burn. Slightly different flavour to the Atlantis, not as "pure" but not in a bad way. Probably the wicking material of the stock Atlantis coil vs the Rayon in the Lemo and the lower power. 

Works well. 

Now to see how I enjoy the flavour on a longer term basis and how long the juice lasts and how long the Rayon lasts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Sh1t I need some water now. 
Lol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

@Silver always a pleasure...and yes, the nicotine delivery is quite potent in the Lemo - especially while "testing & tweaking" 

I do find it very interesting how these various devices have different flavour profiles. It would seem that they are so similar that they would all deliver a similar experience but that couldn't be further from the truth. Seems there is a reason for having many devices after all


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Ok I'm back

I think all the deep lung hits got to me. 
And I haven't eaten breakfast yet. I got out of bed and went straight to the Vaping Den....

Silver averted

All back to normal

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> Ok I'm back
> 
> I think all the deep lung hits got to me.
> And I haven't eaten breakfast yet. I got out of bed and went straight to the Vaping Den....
> ...



Unfortunately you are the one person on here who can never _really_ be rid of a "Silver" - I still see it there under you avatar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @Silver always a pleasure...and yes, the nicotine delivery is quite potent in the Lemo - especially while "testing & tweaking"
> 
> I do find it very interesting how these various devices have different flavour profiles. It would seem that they are so similar that they would all deliver a similar experience but that couldn't be further from the truth. Seems there is a reason for having many devices after all



Agreed @free3dom

And to make it more complex, I think it depends on the juice as well as personal preference.
So a mentholated fruity juice may taste better to me in one setup but for you it may be totally different.

That's why I find it difficult to assess flavour comparisons on hardware based on reviews from others. I also find it interesting that reviewers seldom discuss which juice they are vaping and try describe the difference in taste. At least not that I have seen. They just say - whoa this is great flavour.

I am beginning to believe that for mentholated simple fruity juices my preference is for more air and lung hits. That way, the menthol somehow comes out better for me. The Evod1 is the exception but I think that has to do with its very tight draw - actually quite strange - but we all know that the Evod1 an enigma of sorts in that those that like its flavour for some juices just swear by it.

My LP Reo is not yet "lung hitting enabled", so when I get there I will be able to do a comparison.

I envisage a comparison with the same mentholated strawberry juice on all these devices. Will be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Nice @Silver, glad you winning.





r0gue z0mbie said:


> The Lemo really does seem like an awesome tank, but I'm holding out for the Goblin.
> As much as I love dripping, I still think I need a 'tank' for on the go.



Thanks @r0gue z0mbie - and thanks for all the encouragement 

Look, I will say I am not sure I would like to run around on a busy day with the Lemo and the Smok M50.
It's not a small contraption at all and certainly won't fit in my man bag.
My Reo Mini beats it hands down for size and ruggedness. Even the Reo Grand is more compact.

But this is for vaping at my computer at "lowish" power when I just want something mindless and don't feel like squonking. I.e. just grab n vape. I was doing that with the Evod1 a lot but it needs refilling too often. I think the main factor for me will be to see how long the Rayon lasts - with the same flavour. Will be a pain to replace the wick all the time.

Anyone got some indication of how many mls of juice you get on a Rayon wick with lighter coloured juice 50/50 at around 15 Watts?


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> Agreed @free3dom
> 
> And to make it more complex, I think it depends on the juice as well as personal preference.
> So a mentholated fruity juice may taste better to me in one setup but for you it may be totally different.
> ...



Absolutely valid points...generally I think that reviewers are just comparing to their own experiences with other devices using the same flavour, and so it is more of a relative comparison than an absolute one in regards to flavour - it also means very little if you have no baseline, like someone you have never seen saying "it's about as tall as I am" . And as you say, different flavours behave differently in different (sheesh) tanks (and coil/wick setups, as you've learned and shared here). 

I echo your feeling on menthol juices for lung hits. I generally did not like lung hits due to the lack of throat hit but when a juice has some menthol in it it seems to add some of that kick back. I quite like this too.

I'm not sure if you've ever tried the Taifun GT, that is my favourite RTA for mouth to lung hits. It almost feels like a clearomizer in terms of it's draw (it's fairly tight, but not quite as tight as the EVOD). It also gives a very cool vape that suits the fruity methol juices very well. They are releasing a Taifun 2 soon, and I'm eager to see how that will perform.

I would be very eager to hear your comparisons on different devices with the same juices - I find these kinds of reviews much more useful to get a feel for the relative strenghts/weaknesses of a device...especially since taste is so very subjective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> Anyone got some indication of how many mls of juice you get on a Rayon wick with lighter coloured juice 50/50 at around 15 Watts?



You should get around 15ml to 20ml. I vape at 22 to 25 watts and I re-wick after around 15ml.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Just a question on juice capacity 




How many mls of juice would you say is in there now ?

If it is 5ml when full, it's not half full when visibly half full because the chimney part goes inward about half way. So is it fair to say that it's about 2ml left when at the start of the indentation and then 3ml for the top part?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> Well I have to say a big thank you to all you guys who helped me !
> 
> *I am pleased to report that I rewicked and the Lemo is much much better. Far better flavour than before and it's performing very well. *
> 
> ...


Thats how my wick also look. Perfect built for the Lemo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> Just a question on juice capacity
> 
> View attachment 19102
> 
> ...



(That picture, it's like looking in a mirror )

That's probably around 1 to 1.2 mls 

It's very misleading that part, and yes I'd reckon somewhere along the lines of 1.5 to 2mls when the level is at the top of the base section. It goes quickly...I've gotten used to it now, and if it reaches that level and I'm on my way out I top it up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> Just a question on juice capacity
> 
> View attachment 19102
> 
> ...


Do we win something if we guess right?  I would say there is about 1ml in there.

I'm really glad you have the Lemo running better now, I did mention earlier that you're going to work up a sweat once it's wicking properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Do we win something if we guess right?  I would say there is about 1ml in there.
> 
> I'm really glad you have the Lemo running better now, I did mention earlier that you're going to work up a sweat once it's wicking properly



Thanks @BumbleBee. You guys are right, its deceptive when it gets here. Goes down from there very quickly. A few drags and its visibly lower. Lol

And @BumbleBee , you were right about working up a sweat when the tank works properly. I am now starting to prepare my dilution ingredients to bring it down. Probably wont halve it to 9mg like in the Atlantis, but just a bit down for the Lemo. 

Lung hitting definitely requires lower nic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (11/1/15)

1.049mm to be exact, at that level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

After Hi Ho @Silver's exercise with the Lemo I decided to try again with mine... it was clean and ready to go into storage like so many other devices that I thought were over hyped. This time I wicked it with much shorter Rayon wicks like in the examples shown in this thread...

Oh I remembered what I hated about this device in the first place... the stupid fill hole that can't be filled by a normal plastic bottle with the little nipple on... you simply have to use a syringe! So after getting juice everywhere and wasting half of it I was ready to roll again! 

I have to say the flavour is pretty damn good! The cloud production is also pretty good... thank you @Silver for coming out and saying this was a kak tank (because I also thought so but was too scared to say it because there are a lot of fans out there) and then the fans put us right... this is a pretty good tank it has to be said! 

1,4Ω single coil with a short rayon wick and Tropical Ice... really nice... actually it's about 700% better than when I tried it the first time.

Thanks you Lemo fans!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> After Hi Ho @Silver's exercise with the Lemo I decided to try again with mine... it was clean and ready to go into storage like so many other devices that I thought were over hyped. This time I wicked it with much shorter Rayon wicks like in the examples shown in this thread...
> 
> Oh I remembered what I hated about this device in the first place... the stupid fill hole that can't be filled by a normal plastic bottle with the little nipple on... you simply have to use a syringe! So after getting juice everywhere and wasting half of it I was ready to roll again!
> 
> ...



Marvellous @Rob Fisher 
So glad you fired it up again. 
I am pleased to report my Lemo has performed beautifully all day today
15 Watts seems to be where I like it for gentle long lung hits. Nice and effortless. 
Now to put it in proper service for a while and see how it fares

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/1/15)

Welcome to Lemoland @Rob Fisher and @Silver  When you get the Lemo right - she's a beaut!


----------



## MurderDoll (11/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> After Hi Ho @Silver's exercise with the Lemo I decided to try again with mine... it was clean and ready to go into storage like so many other devices that I thought were over hyped. This time I wicked it with much shorter Rayon wicks like in the examples shown in this thread...
> 
> Oh I remembered what I hated about this device in the first place... the stupid fill hole that can't be filled by a normal plastic bottle with the little nipple on... you simply have to use a syringe! So after getting juice everywhere and wasting half of it I was ready to roll again!
> 
> ...




If I can make a recommendation? 

The nipple from the Bombies bottle fits perfectly into the van bottle. That will allow you to fill the tank without having to use a needle or spilling juice everywhere.


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Great stuff @Rob Fisher, glad you too got it working 

I think a lot of us lemonheads [ ] came to the device directly from the kayfun (clones) and this was really just the same thing with higher quality, easier building, and better airflow. We already sorted out the quirks on the kayfun and fail to take that into account whenever we talk about and or build it. I will try to keep that in mind going forward 

@Silver glad to hear it is holding up. Once it works though I'm pretty sure it'll just keep on going

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/1/15)

Woohoo! Awesome that you're all enjoying _your_ Lemos.... my turn will come, soon, I hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

@Rob Fisher I sometimes top fill my lemo - especially when I'm in a hurry or have a bottle without a decent nipple. 

I recently described the method I used in this post if you (or anyone else) is interested.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Woohoo! Awesome that you're all enjoying _your_ Lemos.... my turn will come, soon, I hope



It has to - you can't keep suffering with those worn out kayfun screws

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/1/15)

This is kinda tenuously related, more of a philosophical thing.

It's very easy to get whisked away in a second of pack mentality, and try and ram some idea, down peoples throats (I.E. this mod/RDA/RTA/whatever is the be all and end all of vaping, full stop... the end). It's human, so totally excusable.

The thing to keep in mind, is that vaping like just about everything else in life, is very grey. Everyones perceptions are different, what works for one person, will drive another to a heart condition.

I know for myself, in a lot of cases, what works for the masses, simply doesn't for me.

With those facts in mind, I never fully retire anything. If i try it and hate it, it'll get cleaned and sit on a shelf, and then one day when I'm bored, I'll go exploring, to see if theres some lost treasure, that luck (and hopefully new found experience) can help me unlock.

Even if there were people I could sell the stuff I'm not fond of to up here. I'm not sure I would actually sell them. For that very reason, I might be sitting on the next device to deliver me vape nirvana, and simply not have the skill or mindset to tap its potential.

That all said, I'm really keen to get my hands on my Lemo, when it eventually arrives at the vape shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

@n0ugh7_zw I absolutely agree...now...

Join us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/1/15)

@free3dom Hopefully my Lemo should be at the shop in the next week or so.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

Thanks boys! 

@free3dom now that I'm reminded about the filling it won't be a problem because I like to change wicks each time I refill...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> After Hi Ho @Silver's exercise with the Lemo I decided to try again with mine... it was clean and ready to go into storage like so many other devices that I thought were over hyped. This time I wicked it with much shorter Rayon wicks like in the examples shown in this thread...
> 
> Oh I remembered what I hated about this device in the first place... the stupid fill hole that can't be filled by a normal plastic bottle with the little nipple on... you simply have to use a syringe! So after getting juice everywhere and wasting half of it I was ready to roll again!
> 
> ...


Im so glad you like it. There is no better vape for me at this point in time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Im so glad you like it. There is no better vape for me at this point in time.



I'm lung hitting it... time to fiddle with the air flow and see if it performs as a mouth to lung device!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/1/15)

@Rob Fisher From what i've watched and read, i think it might be a bit fiddly as a mouth to lung, something about the airlow adjustment being too loose.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher From what i've watched and read, i think it might be a bit fiddly as a mouth to lung, something about the airlow adjustment being too loose.



@n0ugh7_zw you are 100% on the money... the screw is too tight to close the airflow and going the other way the screw becomes too loose!

OK so it's official... the Lemo is a lung hitting device...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm lung hitting it... time to fiddle with the air flow and see if it performs as a mouth to lung device!


I believe it can work but this tank performs the best with lung hits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK so it's official... the Lemo is a lung hitting device...



But to be fair to the device it's still does a pretty good job as a vaping device and I will persevere with it...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/1/15)

@Rob Fisher its what drew me to the Lemo, Despite being a cigarette smoker, I lung hit almost exclusively.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

Right now for me...

1. REO with Cyclone <- Mouth to Lung
2. Atlantis on Mech Mod with diluted juice <- Lung
3. Lemo with Tropical Ice <- Lung

Not sure where the Sub Tank fits in because I'm not really winning with it... maybe it's time to convert it to a rebuildable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @free3dom Hopefully my Lemo should be at the shop in the next week or so.



Looking forward to see what kind of amazing coils you build on it


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/1/15)

@Freedom, I'm thinking messy coils will be the winners on the Lemo.


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @n0ugh7_zw you are 100% on the money... the screw is too tight to close the airflow and going the other way the screw becomes too loose!
> 
> OK so it's official... the Lemo is a lung hitting device...



I frequently close the lemo up to about 1-3 full turns from fully closed and find it great for mouth-to-lung that way 
But it really shines as a lung hitter


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Freedom, I'm thinking messy coils will be the winners on the Lemo.



I am currently running a spaced out coil @ 2mm ID and it is indeed quite awesome...had a para coil in there previously and it was hot and flavourful, but a bit heavy for me. Somebody (I forget who ) is also running a nice vertical coil in it that apparently it is very nice on flavour. This one does give some options for building - unlike the kayfun, where most of these builds are just too frustrating to even attempt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/1/15)

I think for tanks, the spaced coils are going to be among the best performers, the space increases the surface area of the coil, whilst also allowing for less restrictive wicking.


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I think for tanks, the spaced coils are going to be among the best performers, the space increases the surface area of the coil, whilst also allowing for less restrictive wicking.



I'm definitely starting to agree with this view  
But I still like the compressed coils - they just look so much nicer 

The stock coil it comes with is actually spaced out, so there's a hint right there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I'm definitely starting to agree with this view





free3dom said:


> But I still like the compressed coils - they just look so much nicer
> 
> The stock coil it comes with is actually spaced out, so there's a hint right there



@free3dom - I just cannot understand why that stock coil and wick setup that came with the Lemo tasted so terrible.
It was awful. Yet that coil looked so perfect - and the cotton in there was so puffy and looked really amazing. At least mine did. Maybe there was some remnants of manufacturing oil in mine... Just boggles my mind how it could taste so bad. I almost threw up the first time - and I was using the exact same juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> @free3dom - I just cannot understand why that stock coil and wick setup that came with the Lemo tasted so terrible.
> It was awful. Yet that coil looked so perfect - and the cotton in there was so puffy and looked really amazing. At least mine did. Maybe there was some remnants of manufacturing oil in mine... Just boggles my mind how it could taste so bad. I almost threw up the first time - and I was using the exact same juice.



I think it was the type of wire maybe...that wire took forever to heat up and the taste was just "wrong" - not sure how it was wrong, but just off. I did however immediately replace the cotton before using, so that might be what your extreme bad taste was from. I don't trust cotton that comes with a device - no idea what it has been in contact with 

I did retry the stock coil on a friends' Lemo when he got it (again with my own organic cotton) and at higher power levels (25W+) it was a lot better in ramp time, but the taste was a bit harsh. Maybe the wire just needs some dry burning - it could be coated or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/1/15)

bleach or detergent of some kind in the cotton? Also being done in China, theres a very high probability that it was coiled with nichrome, which can taste very different to kanthal.

I could be totally wrong. But I think nichrome is one of those wires, where when you dry fire it, it gets a protective coating on it, kind like how kanthal does. and i think the fact that it couldn't achieve the temperatures needed for that to happen, may have contributed to the bad taste. will test mine out when it comes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> bleach or detergent of some kind in the cotton? Also being done in China, theres a very high probability that it was coiled with nichrome, which can taste very different to kanthal.



That wire was definitely not kanthal...so probably Nichrome. 

I'd lick one of the cotton balls, but I'm too much of a wuss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/1/15)

cotton tongue, sounds really bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

Ok, I have just hit a new problem with my Lemo 

I am near the end of a tank and when I picked it up today to take a toot or two, I realised that there was some stickiness around the airholes. Oh no, I saw some juice had leaked out of one or two of the airholes. It wasn't a major leak, but I had to wipe it all down and I am glad no juice got on the mod.

I really don't like juice splotches getting on my hands because then it makes my computer keyboard sticky and I really don't like that.

Do the Lemo experts think this could be a problem with my wicking (my original wick that is producing random dry hits on the first toot) or do you think it has to do with tooting it at too low a level of juice? I can see a little bit of juice above the base level. Or do you think there is another problem?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/15)

Silver said:


> I really don't like juice splotches getting on my hands because then it makes my computer keyboard sticky and I really don't like that.



I had the same issue Hi Ho... the Gorge is calling!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (13/1/15)

@Silver never had any juice leak out of mine yet and I've been through many many tanks on it. I have found some juice (droplets only really) in the bottom section when cleaning but they have never leaked out. 

Did you have any flooding (gurgling) while vaping on it?

My guess would be not enough wicking - I think it is definitely better suited to higher ID (2.0+) coils for this very reason - you may remember my reluctance at doing a 1.5 ID build initally, and then I wicked the crap out of it in that build 

One other thing I have noticed is that if I fill it up fully on a new wick it does flood a bit (again we're talking a few drops) and gurgles a bit - to avoid this I half fill it first and then top it up once the wick has been properly saturated. Have never tried it with Rayon so I'm not sure how that affects this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/1/15)

Just got mine a few hours ago. tweaked the build it came with and wicked it with my own cotton. its 1 ohm, running it at 20W, pretty impressed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Just got mine a few hours ago. tweaked the build it came with and wicked it with my own cotton. its 1 ohm, running it at 20W, pretty impressed!



Wow, congrats @n0ugh7_zw 
Wish you well with it

I assume you didnt wash it
Didnt it taste strange?
Maybe i was tasting their cotton when I tried it the first time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/1/15)

i think that initial taste issue you had, was because the coil hadn't formed an oxidation layer on it. once i took their cotton out i dry burned the coil, till it turned dark, then i wicked it and filled it up. so far so good. getting really good flavour from it. using my minty menthol juice.

My minty menthol, is a very fickle juice. the flavour is very clean, so any contaminants stick out like a sore thumb. It's also thick like syrup, because of the glycerin I add to it to kill the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> i think that initial taste issue you had, was because the coil hadn't formed an oxidation layer on it. once i took their cotton out i dry burned the coil, till it turned dark, then i wicked it and filled it up. so far so good. getting really good flavour from it. using my minty menthol juice.
> 
> My minty menthol, is a very fickle juice. the flavour is very clean, so any contaminants stick out like a sore thumb. It's also thick like syrup, because of the glycerin I add to it to kill the throat hit.



Glad its working nicely for you @n0ugh7_zw 
Let us know how it goes as you go along

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/1/15)

i will do, thanks @Silver


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

Ok I am very pleased to announce that I finally got my Lemo working superbly.

It now vapes like a champ. Flavor is crisp and sharp. Vapour is lovely. I am smiling.

I recoiled. This time with a 2mm ID. 7 wraps. Came out at 0,98 ohms.










Interestingly the Smok M50 reads 0.9 ohms. Not a problem.




The thing that I think fixed it was the wider 2mm ID and perhaps more importantly, my wicking. I used Rayon again but instead of a little bit, I took it a bit longer and neatly packed it on the deck pushing against the wall and away from the juice channels.




Juice is my VM Strawberry and Menthol concentrate mix, diluted down from 18mg to 9mg (what I use in the Atlantis)

Oh my goodness. What a marvellous vape! Airflow is wide open and am taking slow gentle very long lung hits. Crisp clean flavour. Nice menthol burn midway. This is really pleasing and lovely.

I did it this morning and have been tooting the odd puff the whole day. No gurgling, no dry hits like last time.

Apologies to the Lemo fans for my previous critical comments. Seems like it's all in the coiling and more importantly, the wicking.

The Lemo is very good and I am enjoying it thoroughly for the first time.

I will report back after a few weeks for an update.

Thank you to all who helped me and especially to @free3dom for your patience and guidance

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

Forgot to mention above that i am vaping it at between 12 and 15 Watts

Long slow lung hits are really mentholating my system nicely!
For those that have puffed on my Atlantis with the same juice, they will know its quite an intense menthol blast

The Lemo gets me to the same level of menthol intensity but takes about a second or two longer
If i push the power up closer to 20 Watts it gets a bit warmer and starts burning up a bit toward the end

Lovely and I am really pleased. I think i will just keep this setup going for as long as possible. I am too scared to change anything. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)

Silver said:


> Ok I am very pleased to announce that I finally got my Lemo working superbly.
> 
> It now vapes like a champ. Flavor is crisp and sharp. Vapour is lovely. I am smiling.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to hear you've got your Lemo running like it should 

Can't wait for mine, should be here by the end of the week, then this RoseV2 is going in the bin

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm so happy to hear you've got your Lemo running like it should
> 
> Can't wait for mine, should be here by the end of the week, then this RoseV2 is going in the bin



So happy fo you @BumbleBee - and i know you like and have used the Kayfun style devices a lot. 
I look forward to hearing your impressions


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/1/15)

Very nice @Silver have you tried building a spaced coil for it? will increase the flavour a little, and will increase vapor production pretty significantly. It'll also improve wicking to the point that you'll be able to hit it with 25W every once and a while without turning it to charcoal. 

Most of the juices here are pretty thin, So i need to use about 75% more cotton, else it floods.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Fantastic news @Silver 

So glad you finally got it working well. I think the secret with the Lemo is to not try too hard, it seems to like "rough around the edges" builds...and it does seem to do well with lots of wick  
And it does appear that 2.0 ID and up is the way to go with it...the 1.5 I did worked okay, but I still prefer the way it vapes with 2-2.5 ID coils 

I also tend to keep it below 20W with 1.0 Ohm coils. With lower builds it does do well at higher power, but then the vape gets quite warm 

On a side note, the reason the M50 displays 0.9 for your 0.98 build is because it truncates the second digit without rounding, but this is for display purposes only - internally it uses the full 0.98 to calculate wattage/voltage 

Enjoy the vape....you've definitely earned it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Very nice @Silver have you tried building a spaced coil for it? will increase the flavour a little, and will increase vapor production pretty significantly. It'll also improve wicking to the point that you'll be able to hit it with 25W every once and a while without turning it to charcoal.
> 
> Most of the juices here are pretty thin, So i need to use about 75% more cotton, else it floods.



Thanks @n0ugh7_zw for the tip. No I havent tried a spaced coil in it. Have experimented with spaced coils on the Reo/RM2 quite a bit but i prefer the compressed. I will keep this in mind for the Lemo when I need to rebuild. But for now I just am glad its working nicely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Fantastic news @Silver
> 
> So glad you finally got it working well. I think the secret with the Lemo is to not try too hard, it seems to like "rough around the edges" builds...and it does seem to do well with lots of wick
> And it does appear that 2.0 ID and up is the way to go with it...the 1.5 I did worked okay, but I still prefer the way it vapes with 2-2.5 ID coils
> ...



Thanks @free3dom, much appreciated. You were right about the diameter. Seems like it just needs more wick and the 1.5mm is a bit too thin maybe. 

I hear you on the ohm rounding. - so it seems to work as its supposed to.

Thanks, am enjoying the vape as i type

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (22/1/15)

Okey dokey......my take on the Lemo:

Firstly let me say this is a great atty for it's astounding simplicity. It is by no means perfect because there is no such thing as a perfect atty that is right for everyone. Like all others it fills a specific niche. More on that later.

NB: This review is limited to mech mods so bear that in mind.

Pros:
Simple as a Kayfun.
Not too many parts like a Kayfun V4 
Great capacity @ 5ml
Easy to build and wick
Single coil so ramp up is instant.
Glass tank for tank cracking juice and visual cue on juice level.
Huge airflow and airflow range
Original atty at a clone price point
Incredible vapour production for a single coil setup
Flavour is fantastic from 0,7 Ohms down.

Cons:
Not good for mouth to lung hits as airflow is not granular enough due to the 4 huge air holes
Ideal range on a mech is 0.7 to 0.3 Ohms as then the airflow works with the coil
Rather large
Glass tank so careful not to drop it.
PITA to remove juice if you want to rewick or recoil and the tank is not empty
Not a pocket friendly device
Need to unscrew the base for airflow adjustments.
Juice screw means you have to have a screwdriver to refill.


So who is this device ideal for? It is perfect for folk who like dripping on the dark side ( 0.5 ohms and less) but need a RTA for extended vape sessions while not sacrificing much in the way of flavour and cloud production. This is a perfect RTA for lung hitters because of the airflow.

So who is it not for? Not for folk who dislike lung hits as the airflow is just too airy. I found that closing 2 of the 4 holes makes it a lot better though.

So to wrap it up it's a keeper but will not be used when out and about. My Aqua does that job perfectly. So let's compare it to the Aqua so folks who have an Aqua will know.

In a nutshell the Aqua performs best (and better than the Lemo) in the 0.6 - 0.9 Ohm range. Below 0.6 Ohm the Lemo kills it but you better have the lungs for it. The huge airflow on the Lemo ensures that below 0.6 that the vape is warmish but not hot. Flavour really comes out in this range.

Aqua Pros
Rather small atty
Pocket friendly
No glass so can and have been dropped numerous times
Airflow suits the 0.6 to 0.9 Ohm range and fine grained.
Airflow adjustment on the fly and juice flow control on the fly with no tools needed.
Top filled with no tools or mess.
Emptying the tank is a breeze when rewicking
Fantastic flavour in the 0.6 to 0.8 Ohm range
Indestructible

Aqua cons
Small juice capacity (2ml)
Cannot see how much juice left (can use a pmma tank but I am so used to it that I know exactly when it's empty before getting dry hits)
Airflow not suitable for coils below 0.5
Dual coils work best
Coiling it is a PITA but I only need to do it every 3 months
Wicking needs to be done properly - too much wick gives a warmer vape and more frequent rewicking. Too little wick and it will gurgle.

So the Aqua is my ultra reliable and dependable RTA that stays in my pocket 24/7. The Lemo is for when I want hard hitting silver inducing mindless cloud filled sessions or to put smokers on their place without taking out the drippers.

Kayfun lovers who like a tight draw should look elswhere. Kayfun lovers who yearn who subohm builds with airflow and clouds production to match will be very impressed. By the way the Lemo does kill the Aqua when it comes to vapour production. It can put some drippers to shame. Definitely a RTA for cloud chasers. Please do not run a 1 Ohm coil in there - flavour is very muted. This is a subohm atty (unless you have a high power electronic mod I guess).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Nice review @RezaD...good to hear thoughts on the device from the mech user's point-of-view and the comparisons with the Aqua 

I absolutely love my Lemo, but I've run it exclusively on regulated devices. I've built coils from 0.5 Ohm to 1.5 Ohm and liked all of them - with the regulated power, there is always a sweet spot 

I also find it adequate as a mouth-to-lung device with the airflow almost closed off - sure it's not quite as tight a draw as the kayfun, but an airy mouth to lung works great for me 
For lung hits though the Lemo really does the business 

So far the only real annoyance to me with the Lemo is emptying the tank...but I've come to accept that and only short fill it when I have an idea that I may want to change the coil/wick soon. I also tend to do a mini-fill after I do a full rebuild, then test it out and top it up only if everything is satisfactory


----------



## RezaD (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Nice review @RezaD...good to hear thoughts on the device from the mech user's point-of-view and the comparisons with the Aqua
> 
> I absolutely love my Lemo, but I've run it exclusively on regulated devices. I've built coils from 0.5 Ohm to 1.5 Ohm and liked all of them - with the regulated power, there is always a sweet spot
> 
> ...



I have a solution for emptying the tank. Remove the atty from the mod but leave the fill screw in. Carefully turn the top cap section loose while holding the base and glass together with the other hand and then simply tip it over to decant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

RezaD said:


> I have a solution for emptying the tank. Remove the atty from the mod but leave the fill screw in. Carefully turn the top cap section loose while holding the base and glass together with the other hand and then simply tip it over to decant.



I have actually done that a few times, and it works...but the fact that I need to empty it at all, as opposed to leaving it in the tank while getting access to the coil/wick (like the taifun/subtank/kayfun v4) is what I don't like 

It's something I can live with though


----------



## RezaD (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I have actually done that a few times, and it works...but the fact that I need to empty it at all, as opposed to leaving it in the tank while getting access to the coil/wick (like the taifun/subtank/kayfun v4) is what I don't like
> 
> It's something I can live with though



Not a issue for me either. I simply remove the nipple from the ejuice bottle and decant directly back into the bottle. Very little waste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

My LEMO Drop arrived today! Woohoo! 

I was so excited about it that I just dove right in, didn't even clean it. I made sure the airflow was all the way open and chucked about 1ml of SkyBlue Bavarian Cream in the tank after wetting the cotton that was installed on the stock coil, thought I would just take my chances.

The vape is pretty good but that coil is slow to heat up, needs more power than the iStick provides. After finishing the juice I ripped the stock coil out, it still looked brand new, shiny and silver. I took the wick out and squeezed the out juice. Some 28g kanthal and a 2.5mm drill bit came together to make a new 1.1 ohm coil. I reused the wick I took off the stock coil, weirdly I managed to put it all in the new coil which has a considerably smaller ID than the standard one. Filled the tank up with the same juice and fired it up. 

I was expecting a similar experience to my trusty Kayfun 3.1 clone which I have grown very accustomed to but was pleasantly surprised at the noticeable increase in flavour, throat hit and vapor production. This is one awesome tank! Everybody should have one of these

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

@BumbleBee so glad to hear you finally have the Lemo setup as the vape gods intended (that stock coil is just soooo slow) 

I was just as surprised the first time I fired it up after (also) being used to the Kayfun 3.1 

Coincidentally I am also vaping some Bavarian Cream in mine right now...did you hack my webcam


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @BumbleBee so glad to hear you finally have the Lemo setup as the vape gods intended (that stock coil is just soooo slow)
> 
> I was just as surprised the first time I fired it up after (also) being used to the Kayfun 3.1
> 
> Coincidentally I am also vaping some Bavarian Cream in mine right now...did you hack my webcam


How do you think I knew to move that other thread this morning? Check my avatar again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> How do you think I knew to move that other thread this morning? Check my avatar again







Let me just put on some pants quickly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (22/1/15)

Welcome to lemoland @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (23/1/15)

RezaD said:


> Okey dokey......my take on the Lemo:
> 
> Firstly let me say this is a great atty for it's astounding simplicity. It is by no means perfect because there is no such thing as a perfect atty that is right for everyone. Like all others it fills a specific niche. More on that later.
> 
> ...



Loved your review @RezaD !
Thanks for sharing your thoughts and views and summarising the pros and cons so well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> My LEMO Drop arrived today! Woohoo!
> 
> I was so excited about it that I just dove right in, didn't even clean it. I made sure the airflow was all the way open and chucked about 1ml of SkyBlue Bavarian Cream in the tank after wetting the cotton that was installed on the stock coil, thought I would just take my chances.
> 
> ...



Absolutely fantastic @BumbleBee!
Glad you got it and are enjoying it!!


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

Silver said:


> Absolutely fantastic @BumbleBee!
> Glad you got it and are enjoying it!!


Absolutely loving it! Filled it with 'Nilla's Custard this morning, right to the top. It's a whole new flavour, much better than any other tank I have, dare I say it.... better flavour than the Veritas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (23/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely loving it! Filled it with 'Nilla's Custard this morning, right to the top. It's a whole new flavour, much better than any other tank I have, dare I say it.... better flavour than the Veritas


That's great to hear @BumbleBee my Lemo is my ADV. The flavour is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RezaD (23/1/15)

Silver said:


> Loved your review @RezaD !
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts and views and summarising the pros and cons so well


Thanks Silver. You should try closing 2 of the airholes considering you are used to the Reo and don't really venture that far down the ohm scale. It is a lot more granular and should make the menthol kick come alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

OK it's time to try the eLeaf Lemo Drop again... just did a 1,4Ω coil and put in some Rayon and filled it with the first production edition of Vapour Mountain's Tropical Ice. Put the Lemo on the iStick and the iStick in it's little round the neck holder and I'm ready to go fishing tomorrow! 

Great taste so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Whoo hoo @Rob Fisher 

I do hope the Lemo Drop treats you well, as you filled it with liquid gold - it better behave itself and not spill a drop 

I just noticed from your picture that your iStick looks different 
Never noticed it before...where did it come from looking all unique like that?


----------



## LandyMan (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Whoo hoo @Rob Fisher
> 
> I do hope the Lemo Drop treats you well, as you filled it with liquid gold - it better behave itself and not spill a drop
> 
> ...


That's the iStick sleeve with lanyard

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/15)

Nice one @Rob Fisher. Hopefully will make a good backup on the boat. Let's see if it withstands the boat cubby hole test

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> That's the iStick sleeve with lanyard



Ah I see now, very very cool...thanks for clearing that up, it had me all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SirMCDeats (30/1/15)

Can I get in on this Lemo thread? 

Mine was delivered yesterday! Thanks VapeClub!




Cleaned it and filled it with 'Nana Cream from bombies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (30/1/15)

SirMCDeats said:


> Can I get in on this Lemo thread?
> 
> Mine was delivered yesterday! Thanks VapeClub!
> 
> ...



And another woohoo, welcome 

How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Silver (10/2/15)

Hi fellow Lemo lovers

I am wondering if anyone can help

My Lemo works superbly, just that recently, I notice sometimes a tiny bit of juice comes out the airholes. Its not enough to say its leaking, just a very little bit, but enough to make the base a bit sticky when vaping. Like tiny droplets. I noticed that when I take off the base cap, there is a little bit of juice in there. Not much.

Seems like no juice comes out when i let it stand over night, its while vaping it

Any ideas what this could be?

I have a 0.9 ohm single coil in there. I think 1.8mm ID with Rayon wick. I put in a fair amount of wick and poitioned it carefully on the base, tucking it up against the deck wall so that it doesnt obstruct the juice holes. It vaped perfectly for the first 2 tanks. This is my third tank on the same wick. The vape is still good. The juice is VM Strawberry diluted down with PG/VG. Id say the juice is now 50/50. I vape it at about 14 Watts

PS- i have a hectic day today so if I dont reply immediately to your response, i will catch up later


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/15)

Silver said:


> Hi fellow Lemo lovers
> 
> I am wondering if anyone can help
> 
> ...


I get this too. It looks like condensation forms in the base section. I also suspect the juice fill hole, I get more leaks when using the silicon plug than with the screw. I may be completely wrong about this though, it's hard to tell where the juice is coming from. The air channel is also a likely candidate for leaks, probably the most likely. In my case the leaking is minimal and also doesn't happen all the time. I've just become used to opening it up every now and then and drying it out with a tissue.

I wonder if humidity doesn't have something to do with this as I rarely get puddles of juice, more often I'm getting small clear droplets forming, a lot like dew.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I get this too. It looks like condensation forms in the base section. I also suspect the juice fill hole, I get more leaks when using the silicon plug than with the screw. I may be completely wrong about this though, it's hard to tell where the juice is coming from. The air channel is also a likely candidate for leaks, probably the most likely. In my case the leaking is minimal and also doesn't happen all the time. I've just become used to opening it up every now and then and drying it out with a tissue.
> 
> I wonder if humidity doesn't have something to do with this as I rarely get puddles of juice, more often I'm getting small clear droplets forming, a lot like dew.



Thanks @BumbleBee - it is small clear drops like dew - but it is sticky - so I think it may be e-juice as well.
Good to know I am not the only one.
I hear you on the air channel possibility. Mine is wide open.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee - it is small clear drops like dew - but it is sticky - so I think it may be e-juice as well.
> Good to know I am not the only one.
> I hear you on the air channel possibility. Mine is wide open.


Mine is wide open too, it's the only airflow setting that doesn't change by itself. I think it's just a condensation thing, explains why they built the catch cup. So for this tank I'm going to assume its normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

@Silver the condensation (tiny droplets) is normal (as @BumbleBee mentions) and I suspect it's due to the metal heating up and the air that comes in then causes it - but the amount should be minimal and should never leak out. If you hear gurgling it's leaking and not condensation.

What you are experiencing is most likely leaking of juice through the airflow hole. For me it only happens if I fill the tank too much when the wick is either brand new or a little older (around 3 tanks, depending on juice) - and I've not used rayon so it might be a bit different with that. It seems that the almost 5ml of juice is a bit much and there is not enough vacuum to keep it from flooding. 

When I fill it like this by accident  I just unscrew the bottom and put some tissue around the airhole (between the airflow screw and the pin) to soak up the leaked juice (otherwise it gurgles a bit too). Once I do this however, the flooding seems to stop. To prevent this I only full-fill  after the first half-tank and then only about two tanks full - then I do another half-tank or two before re-wicking. Again, because you are using rayon it may be slightly different

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SirMCDeats (10/2/15)

free3dom said:


> And another woohoo, welcome
> 
> How are you liking it so far?



I'm loving it so far, even with the coil that came pre-built.

Since I've tossed the pre-built coil, I've been struggling to built one I like though. Any recommendations?


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

Currently running a 1.1 Ohm micro coil on mine...28G wire 2.0 mm ID and 7 wraps. Vapes like a champ 

Also did a para-coil that was sick, but a bit heavy for me...here.


----------



## Daniel (10/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @n0ugh7_zw OK so it's official... the Lemo is a lung hitting device...



dengit , so I'm out on the Lemo too much of a pansy for the lung hits LOL 

Off topic , so what's a good single coil tank now for mouth to lung hits ? Thinking of trying out the Subtank Mini or Nano .... maybe even a little ET-S or K1


----------



## Dubz (10/2/15)

Daniel said:


> dengit , so I'm out on the Lemo too much of a pansy for the lung hits LOL
> 
> Off topic , so what's a good single coil tank now for mouth to lung hits ? Thinking of trying out the Subtank Mini or Nano .... maybe even a little ET-S or K1


Get yourself a Kayfun if you want mouth to lung hits. The subtank mini is also a lung hit Atty although you could mouth to lung on the smallest hole option.


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

Daniel said:


> dengit , so I'm out on the Lemo too much of a pansy for the lung hits LOL
> 
> Off topic , so what's a good single coil tank now for mouth to lung hits ? Thinking of trying out the Subtank Mini or Nano .... maybe even a little ET-S or K1



I use my Lemo for mouth to lung 90% of the time - just close the airflow completely and it's a fantastic MTL atty. SubTank mini...not so much - it's a lung hitter, even on the smallest airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/15)

Daniel said:


> dengit , so I'm out on the Lemo too much of a pansy for the lung hits LOL
> 
> Off topic , so what's a good single coil tank now for mouth to lung hits ? Thinking of trying out the Subtank Mini or Nano .... maybe even a little ET-S or K1



The SubTank is awesome, but for mouth to lung rather go with one of those aspire clearos. Can't go wrong with the Mini Nautilus either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/15)

free3dom said:


> @Silver the condensation (tiny droplets) is normal (as @BumbleBee mentions) and I suspect it's due to the metal heating up and the air that comes in then causes it - but the amount should be minimal and should never leak out. If you hear gurgling it's leaking and not condensation.
> 
> What you are experiencing is most likely leaking of juice through the airflow hole. For me it only happens if I fill the tank too much when the wick is either brand new or a little older (around 3 tanks, depending on juice) - and I've not used rayon so it might be a bit different with that. It seems that the almost 5ml of juice is a bit much and there is not enough vacuum to keep it from flooding.
> 
> When I fill it like this by accident  I just unscrew the bottom and put some tissue around the airhole (between the airflow screw and the pin) to soak up the leaked juice (otherwise it gurgles a bit too). Once I do this however, the flooding seems to stop. To prevent this I only full-fill  after the first half-tank and then only about two tanks full - then I do another half-tank or two before re-wicking. Again, because you are using rayon it may be slightly different



Thanks for the help @free3dom and @BumbleBee 

I opened my base this evening to refill and looked closely. There was a bit of juice (not much) in the catch area. It seems as if the juice came through the airhole. Just under the screw (which on mine is fully open) i could see it was a bit wet. 

I didnt rewick and this wick has done about 2 tanks. I refilled but didnt fill it full. Put in about 3ml. Been vaping for the last hour or so and so far so good. No droplets coming out of the airholes yet. I will monitor and report back tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

Calling all Lemo users

I am having a problem with the occasional dry hit when I take a longer puff
Sometimes its more than other times, even on the same tank and setup

With my last wick, it was quite a lot better but it was still there occasionally. 

With my current setup, after about 2 seconds of a lung hit, i can taste it going dry. 

What do you suggest I check or fiddle with?

My current build is a simple 8 wrap 26g 2mm Id coil, wicked with Rayon. 
I wick it, then pack the wick carefully against the side wall not obstructing the juice channels
Then i screw on the chimneys. 
Maybe i should try the rabbit ear method, just packing it in after the base chimney goes on. 

I will post a pic in a follow up post. 

This dry hit thing is driving me nuts


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

Here is my wicked Lemo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/2/15)

Silver said:


> Calling all Lemo users
> 
> I am having a problem with the occasional dry hit when I take a longer puff
> Sometimes its more than other times, even on the same tank and setup
> ...


From my experience with dry hits on the lemo it's not the way you wick it but how tight you pack the wicking material into the coil. The wick must not move freely through your coil, it should rather be under a bit of tension. Be careful not to pack it too tight either as that will choke the juice from wicking efficiently.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PrenessaM (15/2/15)

Have you got a thick amount of wick on either end of your coil? 

Too much wick could be blocking the juice from getting to the coil

What you could try is to trim the wicks down super thin and have that thin portion inside the juice wells.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

As the photos show, the rayon comes out of the coil and goes down to the deck on one side then runs along the base of the deck.

I push it against the wall before and after putting on the base chimney

@andro, i know you are more of a kayfun expert, but does this look right to you?
@free3dom , what are you thoughts?
@BumbleBee , how does yours look, compared to mine? (Lol, cant believe i typed that)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

Dubz said:


> From my experience with dry hits on the lemo it's not the way you wick it but how tight you pack the wicking material into the coil. The wick must not move freely through your coil, it should rather be under a bit of tension. Be careful not to pack it too tight either as that will choke the juice from wicking efficiently.



Thanks @Dubz, i think my tightness is ok. Am using Rayon so I made it a bit tighter than cotton. But its not very tight. It does move the mod slightly if I pull it from side to side.


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

PrenessaM said:


> Have you got a thick amount of wick on either end of your coil?
> 
> Too much wick could be blocking the juice from getting to the coil
> 
> What you could try is to trim the wicks down super thin and have that thin portion inside the juice wells.



Thanks @PrenessaM , i dont have a thick wick on either side. Its the same thickness as what goes into the coil, just slightly more fluffed out before lubing it up. I will try your suggestion if i dont come right. Thanks


----------



## Dubz (15/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Dubz, i think my tightness is ok. Am using Rayon so I made it a bit tighter than cotton. But its not very tight. It does move the mod slightly if I pull it from side to side.


That could be a bit too tight. I found that when I wicked it a fraction too tight I would also get a dry hit now and then. It drove me up the wall but after much trial and error I had no issue. Best to play around with tightness. Also I found a spaced coil worked much better for me.


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

Forgot to mention

My coil resistance is about 0.85 ohms
And i am vaping my 50/50 VM Strawberry Menthol mix
Not high power. Only about 13-15 Watts on the Smok M50

I like to take lomgish ling hits to get the menthol burn.
I then often get a burn of a different kind!
Actually its not a full dry hit, just a partial one. Then I stop drawing when I can taste its going dry


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

Off to bed, will tune in tomorrow again.


----------



## PrenessaM (15/2/15)

Had similar problems with the goblin . Wicking it like a kayfun or just placing the wick on the deck was not allowing for the juice to flow up the channels fast enough.

You are running a low build so you need to "assist " getting the juice up to the coil. 

On high builds you don't need to be too exact with wick placement


----------



## andro (15/2/15)

Silver said:


> Off to bed, will tune in tomorrow again.


I would pack more coil on the side. That always help me for dry hit


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/15)

Silver said:


> Calling all Lemo users



Can't call me anymore Hi Ho! I gave my Lemo away today!


----------



## BumbleBee (15/2/15)

@Silver, I don't drape my wick along the bottom of the deck like you have done, I let it hang vertically from the coil straight down and trim it so that it just touches the deck. This way the wick is as short as it can be so that the juice doesn't have to travel along an excessively long path to get to the coil. I will post a few pics of the wicking process when I open the Lemo up again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (16/2/15)

@Silver I'm wondering if it has something to do with the Rayon..

I've never wicked the Lemo with Rayon (only got some very recently, and will give it a go) and have never (and I honestly mean never, not once) had a dry (or even semi-dry) hit using any juice (including max VG). I agree with @BumbleBee - use the same amount you do now (because the Rayon contracts somewhat), but then thin out the legs that come out of the coil and then trim them so that the tips just make contact with the deck. 

In fact, when using Rayon it might even be a good idea to try a smaller coil ID so as to require less wick (so you don't need to thin out the legs).

I will rewick with Rayon once my current tank is empty - I've been neglecting the Lemo a bit lately, but it should be soon. I will take some pictures and post them if the wicking holds up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/15)

Thanks for all the feedback guys
Most helpful and you have given me some ideas to try

@PrenessaM - maybe i should just try a 1.2 ohm build. After all, its on a regulated and i am using this for a smooth mindless vape. I am a bit of a goose building a 0.85 ohm for that. Thanks. Funny how we vapers always try go lower if possible. Ha ha

@andro - i assume you mean more "wick" not "coil" - lol. But do you just stuff it in after screwing on the base chimney? Or pack it neatly before screwing on the base chimney?

@Rob Fisher - lol, trust you to give it away. At least it didnt go in the gorge! I am really liking the Lemo Rob, it has such a beautiful flavour for this juice and for a slow mindless soothing vape. Its really nice for me. Just need to get it a bit more finely tuned. 

@BumbleBee - thanks so much. I appreciate it. You explained it so well and I understand you perfectly. I actually did my first wicking of the Lemo like that when i got it and for some reason it didnt work too well, so i changed to this which is admittedly a lot better. But maybe i will try just touching the deck one more time. Could have been something else that was a problem when i tried this before. 

@free3dom - thanks for the reply. Maybe i should try once with my normal cotton and see. You may have a point that its the rayon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (16/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys
> Most helpful and you have given me some ideas to try
> 
> @PrenessaM - maybe i should just try a 1.2 ohm build. After all, its on a regulated and i am using this for a smooth mindless vape. I am a bit of a goose building a 0.85 ohm for that. Thanks. Funny how we vapers always try go lower if possible. Ha ha
> ...


coil correct . ( sorry been a long day at work yesterday) pack it in before closing the chimney and before the priming with juice as well .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/2/15)

*Wicking the Lemo with Rayon*

The coil I have in here has an ID of 2.5mm at 0.8 ohms, it's an old build that I just dry burned to do this mini tutorial



Start off with a chunk of Rayon about 3cm long, you'll get a feel for the thickness of the piece you're going to use, it's difficult to describe but if you bunch it up loosely then it should be about 1mm more than your coil's ID

Twist one end and feed it through your coil, there should be some resistance, _almost _to the point where the coil will move when you're pulling it through.



Using a sharp pointed pair of scissors snip the ends using the bottom surface of the deck as a guide while keeping the rayon pulled down against the side of the atty with a free finger.



It should look something like this:




Slap some juice on that sucker and tuck it in towards the center posts. Let the ends of the rayon brush over the whole bottom surface of the deck on each side, it should be touching lightly but not so much that the ends bend.




Pop the chimney section back on. When you're looking at it from the top you should be able to see light coming through the juice channels, if not just tuck it in a little with something pointy. Careful not to compress the rayon against the center post.




Now you're all set, reassemble the tank, fill with juice and enjoy no more dry hits

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (16/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> *Wicking the Lemo with Rayon*
> 
> Now you're all set, reassemble the tank, fill with juice and enjoy no more dry hits



Perfect wicking @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/2/15)

Wow @BumbleBee , that is an EXCELLENT tutorial
Those photos are superb! 

Thank you so much, i am going to try this pretty soon

I think my problem is that my coil ID is a bit small and that I pushed the wick up against the wall too much. So it was compressed. 

When I get round to rewicking and potentially recoiling, i will let you know how it goes. 

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

Awesome picture tutorial, @BumbleBee - I can even see the light coming through the juice channels.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (18/2/15)

Need to recoil my Lemo. Resistance is all over the show from 1.2 to over 5


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Need to recoil my Lemo. Resistance is all over the show from 1.2 to over 5


I get that too, for the life of me I can't figure out why. I found that the screw at the bottom that holds the positive post down was a tad loose, tightening helped bring the variance range down, now it hops around by 0.1 ohms. Also, the Lemos definitely don't like builds that use more than one strand of wire.


----------



## LandyMan (18/2/15)

@BumbleBee Not in the mood to recoil after a long day, I opened up the chimney and tightened the post screws. Now reading a perfect 1.0ohm again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

@BumbleBee

Just letting you know I am redoing my Lemo now - according to your tutorial

So far, I decided to recoil. I wanted a bigger ID so I went for a 2.4mm screwdriver.
I didn't like the afterburner effect I was getting on the 26g, so I went with 28g and 7 (or maybe 8) wraps.
Came out at 1.35 ohms.
A bit higher than I wanted - but it will have to do.
And this is for laid back strawberry menthol vaping anyway, so I think it will work

Off to do wicking as per your tutorial above. 

Will report back a bit later....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/2/15)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee
> 
> Just letting you know I am redoing my Lemo now - according to your tutorial
> 
> ...


Don't forget the golden rule : pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

Whoa mama!

We have lift off. 

@BumbleBee - so far it is PERFECT. Long slow lung hits and no dry hits whatsoever. 

I will monitor it over the next day or two. But I am most impressed. Lovely menthol burn toward the end of a long slow draw. Lovely. 

Thanks @BumbleBee!!

Juiced up like you said. Wicks just touching the deck. 







I can see the light coming from the channels. 




And voila. A beautiful peaceful desk grab n vape machine....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/2/15)

Silver said:


> Whoa mama!
> 
> We have lift off.
> 
> ...


Looking good @Silver


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

Thanks @Yiannaki 

After vaping this for a while I am picking up that its not as "crisp" as I would like it to be. Its a bit more rounded. Not bad at all but i'd like it a bit crisper. 

I think it could be the 2.4 mm ID, which is the largest I have gone on the Lemo. Not sure. But I think its this. Its the exact same juice. Same Rayon. 

But i worry if i go back to 2mm, maybe i will start getting the occasional dry hit again. Although maybe with this new wicking as per Bumblebee's tutorial, it will be ok. 

I will use it like this for a tank or two and then try go back to 2mm

Dialling in the right setup for ones taste and preference is a long road indeed.... 
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki
> 
> After vaping this for a while I am picking up that its not as "crisp" as I would like it to be. Its a bit more rounded. Not bad at all but i'd like it a bit crisper.
> 
> ...



Yep. Most definitely the bigger ID that's losing the crispness. 

Are you finding it slightly wetter as well?

Looking forward to testing your current setup sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Yep. Most definitely the bigger ID that's losing the crispness.
> 
> Are you finding it slightly wetter as well?
> 
> Looking forward to testing your current setup sometime



Yes, definitely a bit wetter, although the Lemo doesnt really transmit the full wetness anyway up the long chimney, but definitely feels a bit wetter. 

I will keep this setup for a bit because it is good. But i want to try a smaller iD and see what happens


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/15)

Silver said:


> Whoa mama!
> 
> We have lift off.
> 
> ...


I'm really glad my post helped  Explaining with photos is so much easier.

I used to build with 1.5 and 2mm ids in the Kayfun but for some reason I went straight to 2.5mm in the Lemo. I'll do a 2mm next time I rebuild the Lemo and see how much of a difference it makes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm really glad my post helped  Explaining with photos is so much easier.
> 
> I used to build with 1.5 and 2mm ids in the Kayfun but for some reason I went straight to 2.5mm in the Lemo. I'll do a 2mm next time I rebuild the Lemo and see how much of a difference it makes.



Thanks @BumbleBee !
I think you sorted my wicking issue on the Lemo
Lol, i had your tutorial pictures open on the PC next to me while I was wicking
That crazy guy with the white hair was eerily staring at me!!
So cool

Dont build the 2mm just for me. If 2.5mm works for you, stick with it. 
I will do it in a day or two and report back.


----------



## WHeunis (20/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm really glad my post helped  Explaining with photos is so much easier.
> 
> I used to build with 1.5 and 2mm ids in the Kayfun but for some reason I went straight to 2.5mm in the Lemo. I'll do a 2mm next time I rebuild the Lemo and see how much of a difference it makes.



Honestly, I dont think it will be a problem.
I'm running dual 2mm shotgun coil in my Lemo, and the wicking keeps up for that just fine. Even with 70VG juice!

Not sure, coz I havent used it ever (yet) - could be a Rayon thing?


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

WHeunis said:


> Honestly, I dont think it will be a problem.
> I'm running dual 2mm shotgun coil in my Lemo, and the wicking keeps up for that just fine. Even with 70VG juice!
> 
> Not sure, coz I havent used it ever (yet) - could be a Rayon thing?



Thanks @WHeunis 
I have only tried Rayon in the Lemo
I am going to try the wicking technique i have now on a 2mm coil and see if i get a bit more crispness with enough wicking. I dont vape it at high power at all. Around 15 watts


----------



## WHeunis (20/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @WHeunis
> I have only tried Rayon in the Lemo
> I am going to try the wicking technique i have now on a 2mm coil and see if i get a bit more crispness with enough wicking. I dont vape it at high power at all. Around 15 watts



Yeah I don't jazz the power high either. I like the medium-to-cold level vapes.
My doublebarrel comes to 0.9 (was aiming for a round 1.0), vaping at 4.5V (22.5W).
She keeps up ALL day long. The only way I can force a problem with wicking right now is to do 5 REALLY HARD/DEEP lung hits.
That said, I am right at the edge of silvering after 3-4 of those @12mg nic...

So in that setup, vaping the way i vape (short-to-medium lung hits), i take 4-6 puffs every few minutes when im not busy, and just put more time inbetween when i am busy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/15)

This was long overdue. I have been so busy the past few weeks that my vaping has been in maintenance mode.

I was always getting a semi dry hit halfway through a long drag on the Lemo. I tried quite a few things and several coils and wicks but it always did that.

Tonight I tried the Rip Trippers method again (bunny ears up after screwing down the chimney, then snip and just put the wicks back in without much precision, but no hard pressing or prodding)

Well what do you know. It's perfect!!!! No more dry hits even on a long 6 second lung hit! I am so very chuffed about this. It took me a while to get here and thanks to all of you guys who helped.

The Lemo wide open has such a peaceful long tightish lung hit draw. And super flavour. Perfect for grab n vape while at the computer.

VM Strawberry nuked with menthol concentrate drops doing the honours. Rayon wick makes it so crisp. And that menthol burn midway. Aah, just wonderful.

Saturday night fever! Lol





Edit - I forgot to mention, I settled on a 28g (VapeKing wire, not Vapowire) coil, 2mm ID. Came out at 1.27 ohms - I think it was 8 wraps. Vaping it on 13-15 Watts. Nice cool(ish) vape. Perfect for the Strawberry menthol. And not too noisy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/15)

@free3dom - I got it right!
It may have taken me a while (LOL) but I got there eventually.
Now I can (hopefully) continue enjoying the Lemo like its supposed to be

PS - and the Mini Dragon does a fine job powering this tank

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (15/3/15)

Silver said:


> @free3dom - I got it right!
> It may have taken me a while (LOL) but I got there eventually.
> Now I can (hopefully) continue enjoying the Lemo like its supposed to be
> 
> PS - and the Mini Dragon does a fine job powering this tank



That is fantastic news @Silver...and may it never be said that you are not immensely persistant - "I'll wick this Lemo, if it's the last thing I ever do!" 
Also, I'll quote Rob Fisher (with a twist): Winner Winner Lemo Dinner 

I've been had various tanks now and after 4 months the Lemo is still in daily use (and will remain so for a long time)...still such a great RTA 

I think the main thing with building the Lemo is to not overthink it...just cut the wicks and tuck them (I still do it that way too) - an almost sloppy kind of wicking seems to work best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/15)

Seems like Saturday night is Lemo night for me 

Despite my above post - my Lemo still was giving me the occasional slightly dry hit. Maybe every 5 puffs or so. And during a long drag, not a short one

So, before retiring it, i thought I would try one more thing

I made a bigger coil. 2.5 mm and used lots of Rayon

It was promising for about the first ml but still I can taste it goes a bit dry sometimes. Maybe I have a dud or its my juice. But this Lemo is now probably going to get used less and less. 

Great pity because i loved the flavour it produced and the relaxing long lung hit.


----------



## Yiannaki (28/3/15)

Silver said:


> Seems like Saturday night is Lemo night for me
> 
> Despite my above post - my Lemo still was giving me the occasional slightly dry hit. Maybe every 5 puffs or so. And during a long drag, not a short one
> 
> ...


I think its time for the lemo to take a back seat to the goblin

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (28/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I think its time for the lemo to take a back seat to the goblin


i am literally thinking the opposite!!! lol, i am going back to rebuilding the lemo for a para wrap. the Goblin is very nice, but i want my juice to last a bit longer.... and the lemo is a good relaxed vape. in two minds regarding the lemo 2... so many new tanks, so little money!


----------



## Silver (29/3/15)

Thanks @Yiannaki 
I will vape this tankful and then see
Just havent had the time to start up the goblin. Lol. Embarrassed 

@HPBotha - you have given me an idea - a paracoil in the Lemo... Hmmmm
You are right about a nice relaxing vape. The Lemo has such a nice relaxing vape action indeed... I actually find it goes through the juice fairly quickly. But i suppose still far slower than the goblin

Lol, when I'm in "juice conservation" mode, i love my Evod1. Vape satisfaction per ml of juice on that is high. Mainly for the clearer fruitier ones and with added menthol for some throat hit.


----------



## free3dom (29/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki
> I will vape this tankful and then see
> Just havent had the time to start up the goblin. Lol. Embarrassed
> 
> ...



Here is a small tutorial I did for a para-coil on the Lemo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/15)

*Right. I think I have finally solved my Lemo intermittent "dry hit on a long lung hit" problem *!

I built a new coil. Nothing fancy. 2mm ID. 28g. 1.17 ohms.

Then I packed it with a bit more rayon and trimmed the bunny ears a little bit longer than I normally do. Just pushed the rayon gently onto the decks. Then lubed up. *Then gently pushed the wick away from the juice channels.*

The other thing I did was to *thin my juice mix a bit by adding 5% of distilled water.* My mix is VM Strawberry with 50/50 PG/VG from skyblue. VM is 18mg and I do half half so comes out at about 9mg. But I think the VG was a bit too thick. When it was in the tank before it just looked too thick. With the added distilled water it looks visibly less thick.

I am on my second tankful now. Not a single dry hit even after very long slow 7second lung hits! Glorious. I now get that perfect pure menthol burn in the throat after about 4 secs. This is so good for me because I love that burn.

I am so chuffed. Am really loving the flavour the Lemo gives at lowish power on a long relaxed lung hit on the menthol juices.

It's taken me a while. But has been worth it for me. This setup has been carefully documented and filed 

Here is my Lemo on the Sig100+. Lol a bit of an over kill! Only vaping it at 12-14 Watts. But at least the batteries last for days the sig makes for a perfect comfortable grab n vape desk device!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (3/4/15)

Silver said:


> *Right. I think I have finally solved my Lemo intermittent "dry hit on a long lung hit" problem *!
> 
> I built a new coil. Nothing fancy. 2mm ID. 28g. 1.17 ohms.
> 
> ...



If at first (or second, or third) you don't succeed... 

Glad to hear you finally found a solution to your Lemo issues...and love seeing it on the Sig 100+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/17)

Tonight the 'mighty' Lemo1 got a new coil

I know not many people use this atty but am documenting it for future reference. The wicking is a little bit tricky but not difficult once you know how to do it. 

For me this atty has such a lovely and 'sharp' flavour for my 'Strawberry Ice' blend in restricted lung hit mode. 


New 28g Kanthal simple 8 wrap coil. 2mm ID. 1.3 ohms. 




Rayon wick. If find Rayon is great for the fruity menthols. Makes the menthol shine. And makes it quite crisp. Fairly tight in there because Rayon shrinks slightly when wet unlike cotton which expands a bit. 





I wet the wicks and then see how much to cut. The idea is to 'drape' the wick so that it just touches the deck. 




Here it is draped with the wick just touching the deck. You have to cut a little bit at a time because you can't reverse 




Put on the base part of the chimney and check that the juice holes are not obstructed. A very gentle coax with a flat screwdriver if necessary. 




And voila ! The mighty Lemo1 is ready. 




Have been using this device daily for nearly two years. It sits permanently on the sig 100 plus and is my main mindless vaper while working on the computer. 

I have tried several other devices to compare but so far this one still has the best and sharpest flavour for me for this juice. 

Long slow relaxed restricted lung hits. At low power (about 12 Watts) and very economical on juice. 

Major respect to this tank from my side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Hi @Room Fogger

I found it for you
Look at the post above

I use 28g Kanthal wire. 7 wraps. 2mm ID - comes to about 1.1 to 1.2 ohms
I vape it on about 12 Watts
I use a VM Strawberry plus menthol blend juice in here - at about 11mg.
Long restricted draws.

The airflow screw in the base can be adjusted when you take off the tank to refill it. Problem is that screw moves around. So you either close it off all the way or open it all the way. Then it stands still. I have it fully open. Still quite restrictive. I have found the key to it is the long drip tip which suits this tank for the juice I like. 

The wicking is easy once you get it right. Drape method works for me all the time. Key to get the length of the wick just right. Helps to wet the wick once installed so you know exactly how much to cut off. Cut little bits at a time. you can always cut more, but if you go too far you have to rewick. The wick has to just touch the deck.

Shout if you need help. 
Was @BumbleBee that coached me on this way back - so I have him to thank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

By the way @Room Fogger - this post above is for the Lemo1, not the Lemo2
I had the Lemo2 - it was supposed to be better than the Lemo1 but the sharp flavour I got from the Lemo1 once I figured it out was much better for me - so my Lemo2 got benched. Havent used it in years.

Lemo1 is in daily use on my desk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

Silver said:


> By the way @Room Fogger - this post above is for the Lemo1, not the Lemo2
> I had the Lemo2 - it was supposed to be better than the Lemo1 but the sharp flavour I got from the Lemo1 once I figured it out was much better for me - so my Lemo2 got benched. Havent used it in years.
> 
> Lemo1 is in daily use on my desk.


Thanks @Silver , will bookmark and do some homework, will let you know once I succeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (27/12/18)

Silver said:


> By the way @Room Fogger - this post above is for the Lemo1, not the Lemo2
> I had the Lemo2 - it was supposed to be better than the Lemo1 but the sharp flavour I got from the Lemo1 once I figured it out was much better for me - so my Lemo2 got benched. Havent used it in years.
> 
> Lemo1 is in daily use on my desk.


I had a lemo2 and the best day it had was when my college knocked it over and broke the glass. Lemo 2 had the lovely top fill and not the horrid base screw but flavour was superior on the lemo1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Christos said:


> I had a lemo2 and the best day it had was when my college knocked it over and broke the glass. Lemo 2 had the lovely top fill and not the horrid base screw but flavour was superior on the lemo1.



Ya I hear you. But I'm not too worried about that screw. I have a screwdriver that is magnetic and it picks it up after unscrewing it. And easy to put back. 

Also with the tank capacity and the way I vape it I only refill it every few days. Would be a hassle if it was a few times a day! 

Another thing. Amazingly that screw has held out for about 4 years. Can't believe it. No problems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/18)

Ok @Silver ,so reading of whole thread done, will just have to get used to the juice hole having to be open. Don’t have Kanthal but will try some NI80 to start with. Second option on wicking as per @BumbleBee looks easier. Saturday is atty jacuzzi time, and then the fun begins. Will report back if I succeed, don’t know how long that will take, but here’s holding thumbs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/19)

2.5 I’d 28g NI80 as I thought I didn’t have Kanthal, but got some with the Reo, 1,27Ohm at 16.5 watt, Tobacco Bastards Coffee, flavour is amazing! Happiness is.



@Silver , wicked as per @BumbleBee method, no leaks so far, but it is staying on old bulletproof untill confirmed, he’s waterproof

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

